# the nfl 11-12 prediction thread



## alasdairm

it's that time again! for previous threads, see here:

the nfl 08-09 prediction thread
the nfl 09-10 prediction thread
the nfl 10-11 prediction thread

as long as your picks are in by game time, they're good. we'll keep track of cumulative scores weekly. please make a pick for every game.

if you miss more than one week (i understand life sometimes gets in the way so everybody can have one off week) your cumulative scores will no longer be recorded.

also, *please copy the list from somebody else* so the format and order are always the same - so much easier to score that way. if you choose to use a different format, your scores will not be included.

week 1

no @ *gb*
*atl* @ chi
*phi* @ stl
det @ *tb*
*ten* @ jax
ind @ *hou*
cin @ *cle*
buf @ *kc*
*pit* @ bal
*nyg* @ was
*min* @ sd
car @ *ari*
*sea* @ sf
dal @ *nyj*
*ne* @ mia
oak @ *den*

alasdair


----------



## Care

no @ *gb*
*atl* @ chi
*phi *@ stl
det @* tb*
ten @ *jax*
ind @ *hou*
cin @ *cle*
buf @ *kc*
*pit* @ bal
*nyg *@ was
min @* sd*
car @* ari*
sea @ *sf*
dal @ *nyj*
*ne *@ mia
*oak* @ den


----------



## axl blaze

let the good times roll!

a big up to Alasdair for indulging us once again annually. you'e a living legend!


----------



## Methadone84

*no* @ gb
*atl* @ chi
*phi* @ stl
 det @ *tb*
 ten @ *jax*
 ind @ *hou*
 cin @ *cle*
 buf @ *kc*
*pit* @ bal
*nyg* @ was 
*min* @ sd 
 car @ *ari*
 sea @ *sf*
 dal @ *nyj*
*ne* @ mia
*oak* @ den

(yes not a typo. Vikings are gonna do much better than ppl think)

making a switch from seahawks to 49ers

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

*no* @ gb
*atl* @ chi
* phi* @ stl
*det* @ tb
 ten @ *jax*
 ind @ *hou*
 cin @ *cle*
 buf @ *kc*
* pit* @ bal
*nyg* @ was
 min @ *sd*
 car @ *ari*
* sea* @ sf
 dal @ *nyj*
*ne* @ mia
 oak @ *den*

 alasdair ()


----------



## alasdairm

hey methadone, can you do me a favour and list your comments after your picks, rather than in-line. thanks.

as i said in the op, if you choose to use a different format, your scores will not be counted.

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

*no* @ gb
*atl* @ chi
*phi *@ stl
det @ *tb*
*ten* @ jax
*ind* @ hou
*cin* @ cle
buf @ *kc*
pit @ *bal*
nyg @ *was*
*min* @ sd
car @ *ari*
sea @ *sf*
*dal *@ nyj
*ne* @ mia
oak @ *den*

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

no @ *gb*
*atl* @ chi
*phi *@ stl
*det* @ tb
ten @ *jax*
*ind *@ hou
cin @* cle*
buf @* kc*
*pit *@ bal
*nyg* @ was
min @* sd*
car @* ari*
*sea* @ sf
*dal *@ nyj
*ne *@ mia
oak @ *den*

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

I think the Vikings will be decent this year, but I'm taking Phillip Rivers and the Chargers to win this one...


----------



## Methadone84

for some reason the chargers always suck in the beginning of the year


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Methadone84 said:


> for some reason the chargers always suck in the beginning of the year


 
That reason is Norv Turner.


----------



## Kooter

*no* @ gb
atl @ *chi*
*phi* @ stl
det @ *tb*
*ten* @ jax
*ind* @ hou
*cin* @ cle
buf @ *kc*
*pit* @ bal
*nyg* @ was
min @ *sd*
car @ *ari*
*sea* @ sf
dal @ *nyj*
*ne *@ mia
oak @ *den *


----------



## Tommyboy

no @ *gb*
 atl @ *chi*
*phi* @ stl
 det @ *tb*
*ten* @ jax
 ind @ *hou*
 cin @ *cle*
 buf @ *kc*
 pit @ *bal*
*nyg* @ was
 min @ *sd*
*car* @ ari
 sea @ *sf*
 dal @ *nyj*
*ne* @ mia
 oak @ *den*


----------



## Methadone84

The BEARS? THE BEARS?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ If Atlanta was at home I would have picked them, but I like Chicago at home (obviously more-so in the winter).


----------



## axl blaze

no @ *gb*
*atl *@ chi
*phi *@ stl
*det *@ tb
*ten* @ jax
ind @ *hou*
cin @ *cle*
buf @ *kc*
*pit *@ bal
*nyg *@ was
min @ *sd*
car @ *ari*
sea @ *sf*
dal @ *nyj*
*ne *@ mia
oak @ *den*

lots of tough games here, Week One second-guessing notwithstanding. Tenn/Jax has gotten me to thinking, while I have no doubt in my mind that a Peyton-less Colts will fall to the perpetually resurgent Texans. Pitt/Balt is going to be brutal, can't wait for that action, and it could go either way. I'm also not quite sold on Denver, I feel like they are a bad football team, and while Oakland is also bad, the Raiders can win


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

no @ *gb*
*atl* @ chi
*phi* @ stl
det @ *tb*
ten @ *jax*
ind @ *hou*
cin @ *cle*
buf @ *kc*
pit @ *bal*
*nyg* @ was
min @ *sd*
car @ *ari*
sea @ *sf*
dal @ *nyj*
ne @ *mia*
oak @ *den*


Yes, I'm still picking Miami to win all of their games. I have to do it.


----------



## GenericMind

no @ *gb*
atl @ *chi*
*phi* @ stl
det @ *tb*
*ten* @ jax
ind @ *hou*
cin @ *cle*
*buf* @ kc
*pit* @ bal
*nyg* @ was
min @ *sd*
car @ *ari*
*sea* @ sf
dal @ *nyj*
*ne* @ mia
oak @ *den*


----------



## Methadone84

why falcons so underatted every year


----------



## GenericMind

Because I have Bears defense on my fantasy football team.


----------



## Care

^ While I like the falcons and think they are the team to beat this year, they could very easily lose to Chicago this weekend. Atlanta plays much better at home and the bears have an elite defense. Plus even though the Falcons won like a bajillion games last season, alot of them were much closer than falcon fans like to remember. I still remember the game where you almost lost to my lowly 49ers at home, and the only lead that Atlanta had all game was gained by a field goal as time expired.

Anything can happen.


----------



## Methadone84

of course we COULD lose but chances are Falcons win pretty easily. Matt Ryan has destroyed bears D the two times he played himm in his career and this year Falcons offense is much much better


----------



## Care

^Well the Falcons are 2.5 point favorites on the odds site I just looked up. Like I said, I think they will win, but chi>atl is hardly the most bizzare predicion made in this thread so far (looking at you 3,4).


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> ^Well the Falcons are 2.5 point favorites on the odds site I just looked up. Like I said, I think they will win, but chi>atl is hardly the most bizzare predicion made in this thread so far (looking at you 3,4).



i just dont want people to be disappointed when they pick wrong


----------



## China Rider

no @ *gb*
*atl* @ chi
phi @ *stl*
*det* @ tb
ten @ *jax*
ind @ *hou*
cin @* cle*
buf @* kc*
pit @* bal*
*nyg *@ was
min @* sd*
car @ *ari*
sea @ *sf*
dal @ *nyj*
*ne *@ mia
oak @ *den*


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> ^Well the Falcons are 2.5 point favorites on the odds site I just looked up. Like I said, I think they will win, but chi>atl is hardly the most bizzare predicion made in this thread so far (looking at you 3,4).



and even his Phins over Pats isn't that crazy! Chris Mortensen was the only one to pick Miami over New England in ESPN's weekly pics...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> ^Well the Falcons are 2.5 point favorites on the odds site I just looked up. Like I said, I think they will win, but chi>atl is hardly the most bizzare predicion made in this thread so far (looking at you 3,4).


 
You have to understand that even though I am aware of my Phins shortcomings in the NFL thread, I pick them to go 16-0 every year in the predictions thread 

It's why I don't gamble or play fantasy football. I am incapable of rooting for any team that is not the Dolphins.


----------



## Care

^lol


----------



## axl blaze

it seems that we have this conversation every year in the pick ems thread... I might be the biggest Steelers fan in Ohio; but I do pick against my team. I pick the Steelers winning about 90 percent of the time, and thankfully they win about 90 percent of the time. however, I won't just blindly pick them to win every game. I've said it before, but 3, 4 is very true in his fanhood... very true to a fault. I don't know whether to commend his fanhood, or to point and laugh at his fanhood. in reality 3, 4 reminds me of all the desperate Cleveland Browns fans here in Ohio with his unmatched fervor

I truly hate picking against the Steelers. but I hate being wrong even more. I take my NFL pick ems seriously and I use it to gauge just how my football IQ is currently fairing in the season. I mean everyone knows that here in this thread you could win the thread the first week, and then tank your picks and get more than half wrong the next


----------



## China Rider

I take the Rams every week, if there was money up for grabs things MIGHT be different, probably not.


----------



## Methadone84

Well in my opinion falcons are best team in the league so i pick them everytime. of course even the best team in the league wont win every game tho


----------



## Methadone84

Hey alasdair i switched my pick from seahawks to 49ers just want u to know


----------



## Kenickie

hey not allowed bucko since 16:47 = 4:47 = game already in motion = not allowed

deal with having a bad pick


----------



## alasdairm

^ he posted that two days ago. it's fine.

alasdair


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Kenickie said:


> hey not allowed bucko since 16:47 = 4:47 = game already in motion = not allowed
> 
> deal with having a bad pick



how does it feeeeel? *nasal harmonica thing* etc.


----------



## alasdairm

i'll score this when i get off work at 3pm.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*results for week 1*

Care	10-6
China Rider 10-6
home team 10-6
3,4-dihydro 9-7
axl blaze 9-7
GenericMind 9-7
Tommyboy	 9-7
Methadone84 8-8
Kenickie 7-9
Kooter 7-9
Pegasus 7-9
alasdairm 6-10
Pander Bear 6-10

*cumulative results through week 1*


		Code:
	

Care        10 6  0.625
China Rider 10 6  0.625
home team   10 6  0.625
3,4-dihydro  9 7  0.563
axl blaze    9 7  0.563
GenericMind  9 7  0.563
Tommyboy     9 7  0.563
Methadone84  8 8  0.500
Kenickie     7 9  0.438
Kooter       7 9  0.438
Pegasus      7 9  0.438
alasdairm    6 10 0.375
Pander Bear  6 10 0.375


*week 2*
oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
*cle* @ ind
tb @ *min*
*gb* @ car
sea @ *pit*
*bal* @ ten
ari @ *was*
jac @ *nyj*
*dal* @ sf
*cin* @ den
sd @ *ne*
*hou* @ mia
*phi* @ atl
stl @ *nyg*

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

wheres falcons game?


----------



## alasdairm

it's there 

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

week 2
*oak* @ buf
 kan @ *det*
 chi @ *no*
*cle* @ ind
 tb @ *min*
*gb* @ car
 sea @ *pit*
*bal* @ ten
 ari @ *was*
 jac @ *nyj*
*dal* @ sf
*cin* @ den
 sd @ *ne*
*hou* @ mia
 phi @ *atl*
 stl @ *nyg*

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

Thanks ali, I'll get next week.

Week 1 was thoroughly disappointing.  10 right is a ton for such a crazy week 1.  Good call those of you that picked Baltimore over Pitt


----------



## China Rider

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
*chi* @ no
cle @* ind*
*tb* @ min
*gb* @ car
sea @* pit*
*bal *@ ten
ari @ *was*
jac @ *nyj*
*dal* @ sf
cin @ *den*
sd @ *ne*
*hou* @ mia
*phi* @ atl
*stl* @ nyg


----------



## Methadone84

if i win this can i get something cool said below my name


----------



## Care

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
*cle *@ ind
*tb *@ min
*gb* @ car
sea @* pit*
*bal *@ ten
ari @ *was*
jac @ *nyj*
*dal* @ sf
*cin* @ den
sd @ *ne *
*hou* @ mia
*phi* @ atl
stl @ *nyg*

its 9:00 am western time, changing my stl @ nyg pick


----------



## alasdairm

Methadone84 said:


> if i win this can i get something cool said below my name


nah.

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

alasdairm said:


> nah.
> 
> alasdair



i really want Mr. Luva Luva


----------



## Care

^ you get mad street cred for winning, that should be enough.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> ^ you get mad street cred for winning, that should be enough.



good i need to get my rep up


----------



## Tommyboy

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
*cle* @ ind
*tb* @ min
*gb* @ car
sea @ *pit*
*bal* @ ten
ari @ *was*
jac @ *nyj*
*dal*@ sf
cin @ *den*
sd @ *ne*
hou @ *mia*
*phi* @ atl
stl @ *nyg*


----------



## ChickenScratch

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
cle @ *ind*
*tb* @ min
*gb* @ car
sea @ *pit*
*bal* @ ten
ari @ *was*
*jac* @ nyj
*dal* @ sf
*cin* @ den
sd @ *ne*
*hou* @ mia
phi @ *atl*
stl @ *nyg*


----------



## Pegasus

oak @ *buf*
 kan @ *det*
 chi @ *no*
cle @ *ind*
tb @ *min*
*gb* @ car
 sea @ *pit*
*bal* @ ten
ari @ *was*
jac @ *nyj*
*dal* @ sf
cin @ *den*
 sd @ *ne*
*hou* @ mia
*phi* @ atl
*stl* @ nyg


----------



## axl blaze

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
*cle *@ ind
*tb *@ min
*gb *@ car
sea @ *pit*
*bal *@ ten
*ari *@ was
jac @ *nyj*
*dal *@ sf
*cin *@ den
sd @ *ne*
*hou *@ mia
*phi *@ atl
stl @ *nyg *

going out on a limb for TB, Ari, and Cin. if I lose all three you know I will be pissed...


----------



## Care

The only pick id consider "out on a limb" out of those three is az vs was. Rex Grossman is gonna shred that secondary!


----------



## Methadone84

vikings will run all over TB and win easily from what im thinking


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> The only pick id consider "out on a limb" out of those three is az vs was. Rex Grossman is gonna shred that secondary!



but it just doesn't sound right, hearing you say that!


----------



## Kenickie

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
*cle* @ ind
tb @ *min*
*gb* @ car
sea @ *pit*
*bal* @ ten
ari @ *was*
jac @ *nyj*
*dal* @ sf
cin @ *den*
sd @ *ne*
hou @ *mia*
*phi* @ atl
stl @ *nyg*


alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

oak @ *buf*
 kan @ *det*
 chi @ *no*
*cle *@ ind
*tb *@ min
*gb *@ car
 sea @ *pit*
*bal *@ ten
 ari @ *was*
 jac @ *nyj*
*dal *@ sf
 cin @ *den*
 sd @* ne *
*hou *@ mia
 phi @ *atl*
 stl @ *nyg *


----------



## Methadone84

we should be able to BURN eagles with Turner all game


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

oak @ *buf*
kan @ *det*
chi @ *no*
*cle* @ ind
*tb* @ min
*gb* @ car
sea @ *pit*
*bal *@ ten
*ari* @ was
jac @ *nyj*
dal @ *sf*
cin @ *den*
sd @ *ne*
hou @ *mia*
phi @ *atl*
stl @ *nyg*


----------



## Tommyboy

Methadone84 said:


> vikings will run all over TB and win easily from what im thinking



I thought about switching to choose the vikings over the buccs, but am sticking with my original choice.  The stats seem to favor the vikings, and McNabb will surely be looking to redeem himself, but I think it will still be a few weeks before he gets back into the swing of things, if he ever will.  That isn't to say that the vikings cannot win by only having a running game, plus they are at home so A.P will have the advantage of running on the turf he is used to.  

I like picking home teams that play on turf/in domes when the opponents home field isn't.   

What do they say to you in school about changing your answer?  More often than not your first choice is right?  Not sure if that really applies to football predictions though haha.


----------



## melange

I said this last year but I see the pats going to the sb

they look SCARY good this year

as usual


----------



## Pegasus

Tommyboy said:


> I thought about switching to choose the vikings over the buccs, but am sticking with my original choice.  The stats seem to favor the vikings, and McNabb will surely be looking to redeem himself, but I think it will still be a few weeks before he gets back into the swing of things, if he ever will.  That isn't to say that the vikings cannot win by only having a running game, plus they are at home so A.P will have the advantage of running on the turf he is used to.
> 
> I like picking home teams that play on turf/in domes when the opponents home field isn't.
> 
> What do they say to you in school about changing your answer?  More often than not your first choice is right?  Not sure if that really applies to football predictions though haha.



Good call!



melange said:


> I said this last year but I see the pats going to the sb
> 
> they look SCARY good this year
> 
> as usual



Their defense looks a bit lacking at this point IMO...


----------



## axl blaze

the only way to beat the Pats is to burn their secondary 

god damn, I went 1 for 3 on my second-guessing games. TB came back to beat Minnesota, gloriously. while Washington edged Arizona by a mere two points, and Cinci lost to Denver by one point! I should have gone with the majority

looks like Tennessee gave us all a raspberry with their game. I don't think anybody picked the Titans to topple the Ravens?


----------



## Tommyboy

It looks like Baltimore screwed us all.  I guess it doesn't really matter since we all picked them.


----------



## Pander Bear

/bitch[brag]ing

Oh man, almost perfect, fuck baltimore for choking. I'm back in the hunt for the acolades.


----------



## Pegasus

This week:

Pander Bear 15-1
Tommyboy 13-3
Care 13-3
Alasdair 12-4
Methadone 12-4
China Rider 12-4
ChickenScratch 12-4
axl blaze 12-4
kenickie 12-4
3,4 dhp 12-4
Pegasus 11-5 (wah wah wah)

Updated totals:



		Code:
	

ChickenScra  12 4  0.750
Care         23 9  0.719
China Rider  22 10  0.688
Tommyboy     22 10  0.688
Pander Bear  21 11 0.656
3,4-dihydro  21 11  0.656
axl blaze    21 11  0.656
home team    10 6  0.625
Methadone84  20 12  0.625
Kenickie     19 13  0.594
Pegasus      18 14  0.563
alasdairm    18 14 0.563
GenericMind  9 7  0.563
Kooter       7 9  0.438


----------



## axl blaze

dang! this week was a very close race, with all of us actually picking very good. for a non-sports based forum, I am always amazed at our (mostly) collective maturity when it comes to discussing (not sounding like a knuckle-dragger on the usual homer forums), and equally at our collective wisdom (mostly) when it comes to this NFL prediction thread

we all were close, competitive, and only around approximately 5 losses, but upon first glance I do believe that Tommyboy effing killed it this week! good for you, man! I srsly can't wait for that very first time I win the week at Pick Ems! enjoy that feel, bro!!


----------



## Methadone84

fuckin Vikings shoulda won that game


----------



## alasdairm

thanks to pegasus for running the numbers. props to pb for an almost perfect round. i'll post week 3 later on today.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

damn Pander!! I bet you wish that you joined a money league this week!!


----------



## Care

great week guys we're all killin it


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> damn Pander!! I bet you wish that you joined a money league this week!!


 
Naaah. They make you actually HAVE money to win the money.


----------



## China Rider

collectively we did too well

nfl isn't supposed to be that predictable


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> /bitch[brag]ing
> 
> Oh man, almost perfect, fuck baltimore for choking. I'm back in the hunt for the acolades.



again, congrats so much. I take my NFL Pick Ems so cereal. and if I was so close to a perfect record as you were this week, I would most likely hold my head up high all week and expect beer to come lactating out of my g/f's nipples when I were to fondle them


----------



## alasdairm

*week 3*

sf @ *cin*
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
*mia* @ cle
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
atl @ *tb*
*pit* @ ind
*was* @ dal

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

*sf* @ cin
 det @ *min*
 den @ *ten*
*mia* @ cle
 nyg @ *phi*
 hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
 jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
 kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
* atl* @ tb
*pit* @ ind
*was* @ dal

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

*sf* @ cin
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
*mia* @ cle
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
atl @ *tb*
*pit* @ ind
*was* @ dal


----------



## Care

*sf *@ cin
*det *@ min
den @ *ten*
mia @ *cle*
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal *@ stl
*nyj *@ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
ari @ *sea*
*atl* @ tb
*pit* @ ind
*was* @ dal


----------



## China Rider

sf @ *cin*
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
mia @ *cle*
nyg @ *phi*
*hou* @ no
*ne *@ buf
jac @ *car*
bal @ *stl*
nyj @ *oak*
kc @ *sd*
gb @ *chi*
ari @ *sea*
*atl* @ tb
*pit *@ ind
was @ *dal*


----------



## HighonLife

gonna be at the monday night Dallas Wash game, cant wait!

GO BUCS!

oh and yea GO BOYS!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*sf* @ cin
*det *@ min
den @ *ten*
mia @ *cle*
*nyg* @ phi
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
nyj @ *oak*
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
*atl *@ tb
*pit* @ ind
*was* @ dal


----------



## ChickenScratch

sf @ *cin*
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
*mia* @ cle
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
*atl* @ tb
*pit* @ ind
was @ *dal*


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

*sf* @ cin
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
*mia* @ cle
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
*atl* @ tb
*pit* @ ind
was @ *dal*


----------



## alasdairm

i've changed my washington/dallas pick twice now...

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

*sf* @ cin
*det* @ min
*den* @ ten
*mia* @ cle
 nyg @ *phi*
 hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
 jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
 kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
*atl *@ tb
*pit* @ ind
 was @ *dal*


----------



## axl blaze

sf @ *cin*
*det *@ min
den@ *ten*
mia @ *cle*
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne *@ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal *@ stl
nyj @ *oak*
kc @ *sd*
*gb *@ chi
*ari *@ sea
*atl *@ tb
*pit *@ ind
was @ *dal*

alasdair 

going with Cinci and Oakland for the slight upsets...


----------



## Pander Bear

sf @ *cin*
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
mia @ * cle*
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
*atl* @ tb
*pit* @ ind
*was* @ dal


----------



## Kenickie

*sf* @ cin
*det* @ min
den @ *ten*
mia @ * cle*
nyg @ *phi*
hou @ *no*
*ne* @ buf
jac @ *car*
*bal* @ stl
*nyj* @ oak
kc @ *sd*
*gb* @ chi
*ari* @ sea
*atl* @ tb
*pit* @ ind
was @* dal*


----------



## axl blaze

damn it looks like three star players for Dallas are probably very questionable for Monday Night's game against Washington... this is only making this game more difficult to call. however, I'm going to stick to my guns and stay with the Big D... for now...


----------



## axl blaze

some AMAZING early games so far. too bad some of my pics have had to suffer in lieu of entertainment...


----------



## GenericMind

How'd those Patriot picks work out for all of you guys?


----------



## alasdairm

one win in god knows how many years and already you're bragging?



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'm sorry, what is your team's record again?


----------



## alasdairm

3 superbowls in the past 10 years. yours?

you want to have a bet on whose team has the best record at the end of the season? loser has to sport the winner's team logo as their bl avatar for a week?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I like how you answer questions I didn't ask. Nobody cares how many superbowls your team has made in the past decade. I asked you what your team's, whoever they are, record is. Unless it's 3-0 maybe you should shut the fuck up.


----------



## alasdairm

lol. my team's record is 2-1 and we're in week _three_. how many superbowls has your team been to? 4. very good. how many has it won?

i like how you don't answer questions i did ask... you want to have a bet on whose team has the best record at the end of the season? loser has to sport the winner's team logo as their bl avatar for a week?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I know discussion gets heated when it's against divisional rivals, but let's take our simmering kettles off the fire, shall we?

this is the NFL Pick Ems thread. while I do allow sidebar conversations, I think it's best if we keep heated, _lengthy_, debates in the actual NFL seasonal thread


----------



## Care

GM how are you going to talk shit on our picks if you didn't even make picks this week?


----------



## GenericMind

I think everyone knows if I would have picked this week I would have picked the Bills to win.


----------



## alasdairm

i guess if you throw shit against a wall every week, some weeks it's going to stick 

so how about that bet?

alasdair


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


> I think everyone knows if I would have picked this week I would have picked the Bills to win.


 
Picks or it didn't happen!


----------



## Tommyboy

GenericMind said:


> How'd those Patriot picks work out for all of you guys?



Just because I didn't pick them doesn't mean that I wasn't rooting for them.  I went to school upstate, and pretty much everybody there is a Bills fan.  Only the city kids are Giants and Jets fans.    

I picked the Eagles over my Giants, but you really had to.  I don't mind making the wrong pick as long as everyone else made the same wrong pick.


----------



## alasdairm

i'll score this now.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*week 3*

DrinksWithEvil 12-4
axl blaze 11-5
Care 11-5
Kenickie 11-5
3,4-dihydro 10-6
home team 10-6
Tommyboy 10-6
alasdairm 9-7
ChickenScratch 9-7
China Rider 9-7
Pander Bear 9-7
Pegasus 9-7
Methadone84 8-8

*cumulative scores through week 3*


		Code:
	

DrinksWithEvil  12  4  0.750
Care            34 14  0.708
axl blaze       32 16  0.667
Tommyboy        32 16  0.667
ChickenScratch  21 11  0.656
3,4-dihydro     31 17  0.646
China Rider     31 17  0.646
Kenickie        30 18  0.625
Pander Bear     30 18  0.625
home team       20 12  0.625
Methadone84     28 20  0.583
alasdairm       27 21  0.563
Pegasus         27 21  0.563
GenericMind      9  7  0.563
Kooter           7  9  0.438


*week 4*
*det* @ dal
*min* @ kc
*buf* @ cin
ten @ *cle*
*was* @ stl
*sf* @ phi
pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
*ne* @ oak
den @ *gb*
*mia* @ sd
nyj @ *bal*
ind @ *tb*

congrats to newcomer DrinksWithEvil with the best record this week.

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

shouldnt it be by most wins not winning percentage


----------



## Methadone84

week 4
 det @ *dal*
*min* @ kc
*buf* @ cin
*ten* @ cle
*was* @ stl
 sf @ *phi*
 pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
 car @ *chi*
*atl *@ sea
*nyg* @ ari
*ne* @ oak
 den @ *gb*
 mia @ *sd*
 nyj @ *bal*
 ind @ *tb*

congrats to newcomer DrinksWithEvil with the best record this week.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

*det *@ dal
min @ *kc*
*buf* @ cin
ten @ *cle*
was @* stl*
sf @ *phi*
pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
ne @* oak*
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @ *tb*


----------



## Pegasus

alasdair, you added 10 extra losses to my total somehow.  I have the same record as you, 27-21, not 27-31!


----------



## alasdairm

fixed. apologies.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

god dangit! this is the second week in a row I am in second place! you better be happy DrinksWithEvil, because if I were in your place I would be partying it up! 

however, it looks like overall axl blaze has the second best record?

and Methadone, I believe at the end of the year when we add it all up we will go via total wins, not winning percentage. percentage just wouldn't be fair because then somebody could just have a stellar week and then cease picking, thereby winning. we usually agree that a person can only miss one week or so, although I would really be more content with only picking a winner out of a pool of contestants who never missed a week 

however, it's not like this is a money league. it's just for fun and annual bragging rights  shows you just how competitive I am


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> god dangit! this is the second week in a row I am in second place! you better be happy DrinksWithEvil, because if I were in your place I would be partying it up!
> 
> however, it looks like overall axl blaze has the second best record?



AHEM

I think you are forgetting someone good sir! Im over 70% and have participated in every week so far.


----------



## Care

*det *@ dal
*min *@ kc
*buf *@ cin
*ten* @ cle
*was *@ stl
sf @ *phi*
pit @ *hou*
*no *@ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl *@ sea
*nyg *@ ari
*ne *@ oak
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @* tb*


----------



## Tommyboy

*det* @ dal
*min* @ kc
*buf* @ cin
    ten @ *cle*
*was* @ stl
    sf @ *phi*
    pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
*car* @ chi
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
    ne @ *oak*
    den @ *gb*
*mia* @ sd
    nyj @ *bal*
    ind @ *tb*


----------



## ChickenScratch

det @ *dal*
min @ *kc*
*buf* @ cin
*ten* @ cle
*was* @ stl
sf @ *phi*
*pit* @ hou
*no* @ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
*ne* @ oak
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @ *tb *


----------



## alasdairm

Methadone84 said:


> shouldnt it be by most wins not winning percentage


not really - we'll discount people who miss more than one week so it doesn't matter.

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

alasdairm said:


> not really - we'll discount people who miss more than one week so it doesn't matter.
> 
> alasdair



but then i'll only pick the easiest games of the week


----------



## GenericMind

You have to pick every game of the week if you pick at all.


*det* @ dal
*min* @ kc
*buf* @ cin
*ten* @ cle
*was* @ stl
sf @ *phi*
pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
ne @ *oak*
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @ *tb*


----------



## alasdairm

Methadone84 said:


> but then i'll only pick the easiest games of the week


then i'll throw out your scores - read the first post in the thread.

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

alasdairm said:


> then i'll throw out your scores - read the first post in the thread.
> 
> alasdair



i wont let you


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

saweeeeeeett 
*det* @ dal
min @ *kc*
*buf* @ cin
*ten* @ cle
was @ *stl*
*sf* @ phi
*pit* @ hou
*no* @ jac
*car* @ chi
*atl* @ sea
nyg @ *ari*
*ne* @ oak
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
*ind* @ tb


----------



## Pander Bear

*det *@ dal
*min *@ kc
*buf *@ cin
*ten* @ cle
*was *@ stl
sf @ *phi*
pit @ *hou*
*no *@ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl *@ sea
*nyg *@ ari
*ne *@ oak
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @* tb*


----------



## Pegasus

*det* @ dal
*min* @ kc
*buf* @ cin
ten @* cle*
*was* @ stl
sf @ *phi*
pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
*car* @ chi
atl @ *sea*
*nyg* @ ari
*ne* @ oak
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @* tb*


----------



## Kenickie

*det* @ dal
*min* @ kc
buf @ *cin*
*ten* @ cle
*was *@ stl
sf @ *phi*
*pit* @ hou
*no* @ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
*ne* @ oak
den @* gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @* tb *


----------



## Care

GM trying to make us all regret picking NE for the 2nd straight week lol.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

*det* @ dal
* min* @ kc
*buf* @ cin
    ten @ *cle*
*was* @ stl
*sf* @ phi
    pit @ *hou*
*no* @ jac
    car @ *chi*
*atl* @ sea
*nyg* @ ari
*ne* @ oak
    den @ *gb*
*mia* @ sd
    nyj @ *bal*
    ind @ *tb *


----------



## HighonLife

DrinksWithEvil said:


> *ind* @ tb



really? i know i your in 1st pkace but really?


......hopes i dont eat those words.


----------



## axl blaze

*det *@ dal
*min *@ kc
*buf *@ cin
ten @ *cle*
*was *@ stl
sf @ *phi*
*pit *@ hou
*no *@ jac
car @ *chi*
*atl *@ sea
*nyg *@ ari
*ne *@ oak
den @ *gb*
mia @ *sd*
nyj @ *bal*
ind @ *tb*

the AFC North is giving me some tough picks this week. I'm going with Pittsburgh out of wishin-and-prayin, chances are they don't pull it off against Houston. Cinci has screwed me three weeks in a row, so I'm picking against them, but chances are they will now win. I'm going with Cleveland against Tennessee, although I could see Tenn winning that game as well. the Jets VS Ravens might be the highlight of the week... and I'm going with a pissed-off Ravens team


----------



## Pegasus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> min @ *kc*
> 
> *sf* @ phi



...Good calls.


----------



## axl blaze

damn... who is this DWE kid??


----------



## Care

^well he also picked Carolina Pittsburgh and st Louis. When you call upsets you're bound to win some. Although I do respect the unconventional picks.


----------



## Tommyboy

Pretty bad week for me. Looks like I am .500 this week if my pick is right tomorrow.


----------



## Methadone84

wtf i was onlyone to pick cowboys to beat Lions and i was all happy n they shit the bed


----------



## Pegasus

Care said:


> ^well he also picked Carolina Pittsburgh and st Louis. When you call upsets you're bound to win some. Although I do respect the unconventional picks.



Hey, Carolina wasn't _that_ crazy of a pick!


----------



## Care

Pegasus said:


> Hey, Carolina wasn't _that_ crazy of a pick!


 
Heh maybe not _that_ crazy, but I definitely liked the bears to win. Their defense is pretty amazing. The fact that Cam Newton is doing so well against so many though defenses really says a lot about him even though the Panthers aren't winning many games.


----------



## axl blaze

either was Pittsburgh, but let's just say that I knew when I picked my team I was picking the under-dog


----------



## Care

13-3 for me this week!


----------



## Pegasus

The damn Browns and Titans have fucked me every single week so far...


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, Ohio teams have a way of doing that to me each and every year. this year it is the Bengals more than the Browns, for me, though... 

I've learned you NEVER know what either team is going to do. I mean, for the most part they will suck. but once every four years one will make the playoffs. then, if they suck - the question is - how much will they suck? only the footbaw gods know...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

didint do to good this week =(
picked KC to win cuz the chargers played them week 3 and they were pretty strong against us, i knew they had some momentum for this weeks game.
and SF just had a feeling.
CAR was a stupid pick.
INDY was hoping for an upset, for awhile i thought they were going to do it too!


----------



## Care

Upset of the week has to be the Bengals over the Bills.
SF over Philly takes a close second, to my delight.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> Upset of the week has to be the Bengals over the Bills.
> SF over Philly takes a close second, to my delight.



i say easily 49ers over Eagles. I still dont think Bills are a good team. They beat Patriots last season until their player fumbled the ball on the kick return when all he had to do was fall on the ground and they woulda won. Division games are always close for some reason


----------



## Care

^theyre decent, but their defense is suspect. I dont see them making the playoffs with the jets and pats in their division, but they're at least out of the gutter now. I think they will easily finish above .500.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> ^theyre decent, but their defense is suspect. I dont see them making the playoffs with the jets and pats in their division, but they're at least out of the gutter now. I think they will easily finish above .500.



Well Jets look really bad so they may finish #2. i think Bills will finish with 7-8 wins.


----------



## Methadone84

also i think Lions are gonna start sucking once they play a decent team


----------



## Pander Bear

the falconz!


----------



## alasdairm

i'll score this tonight.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

First post eek! gotta start somewhere.

Irish guy here but love watching NFL. Super Sundays. 

I put 100 euros on the Packers to win the Superbowl @ 5/1 before the Broncos game. I cannot see a team out there that will stop once playoffs start. Rodgers getting hurt is the only thing that can stop them, in my early opinion


----------



## Pander Bear

That seems like a smart bet to me today, but man... a repeat? There' so much parity in the league, the chances are slim. It could make you a rich man though . Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Pander Bear

and to alasdair— I admonish you to tally me banana.


----------



## suburu

Pander Bear said:


> That seems like a smart bet to me today, but man... a repeat? There' so much parity in the league, the chances are slim. It could make you a rich man though . Greetings and welcome.



Thanks. True, chances of a repeat are pretty slim. I only did the bet so i'd have something to look forward to for the year. When i did the bet the Patriots were the same price! Honestly i nearly fell down laughing. I mean i like the Pats going forward but when the defense takes the field they look really suspect. I'd rather take the Ravens, even with the problems Flacco might face. Rice is a shining light in that offense though


----------



## Pander Bear

ten euro bet on the lions might pay even better. I might take that action.


----------



## Care

^ The lions are doing well this year, but their road to success is very slippery. Stafford is breakable, most of the plays he's been injured on in the past didn't look like anything significant at all, yet they were season enders. If you take him out of the equation I don't think the lions will be able to hang with good teams. Not to mention they are in a division with the packers and the bears, and they have a rough schedule at the end of the season. Calvin Johnson is a freak though, most valuable receiver in the league hands down.


----------



## suburu

^They have shown some amazing courage and mental strength so far to still be 4-0 but the Vikings and Cowboys embarrassed themselves and threw away games in ridiculous fashion. I hope for Staffords sake he gets to complete a season though. Sacked 5 times against the Vikings he was lucky to come away unscathed. Hes exciting to watch and even more so with Calvin Johnson performing and answering critics. Really looking forward to seeing how effective Suh and Fairley become. Thats got amazing potential. Lots of fines coming for them too!


----------



## alasdairm

*week 4 scores*
Care 13-3
GenericMind 13-3
Kenickie 13-3
Pander Bear 13-3
3,4-dihydro 12-4
alasdairm 12-4
ChickenScratch 12-4
China Rider 12-4
Methadone84 12-4
axl blaze 11-5
DrinksWithEvil 10-6
Pegasus 10-6
Tommyboy 9-7
home team 8-8

*cumulative scores through week 4*


		Code:
	

Care            47  17  0.734
ChickenScratch  33  15  0.688
DrinksWithEvil  22  10  0.688
GenericMind     22  10  0.688
3,4-dihydro     43  21  0.672
axl blaze       43  21  0.672
China Rider     43  21  0.672
Kenickie        43  21  0.672
Pander Bear     43  21  0.672
Tommyboy        41  23  0.641
Methadone84     40  24  0.625
alasdairm       39  25  0.609
Pegasus         37  27  0.578
home team       28  30  0.483
Kooter           7   9  0.438


*week 5*
ten @ *pit*
cin @ *jac*
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
phi @ *buf*
ari @ *min*
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

week 5
 ten @ *pit*
 cin @ *jac*
*no* @ car
 oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
 ari @ *min*
 kan @ *ind*
 sea @ *nyg*
 tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
 nyj @ *ne*
 gb @ *atl*
*chi* @ det

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Hey Alasdair, you forgot to add some wins to my column. 


I'm sorry to trouble you, and you are my hero for doing this whole scoring thing, but I gotta say something, you dirty, dirty cheating bastard 

I'm 43-21, by the way, unless my drug and McDonalds addled brain is fucking me up on my maths.


----------



## alasdairm

fixed. sorry.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

ten @ *pit*
*cin* @ jac
*no* @ car
*oak* @ hou
phi @ *buf*
*ari* @ min
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
*tam* @ sf
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*


----------



## China Rider

*ten* @ pit
cin @* jac*
*no *@ car
oak @* hou*
*phi* @ buf
ari @ *min*
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
nyj @* ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*

wow, pretty difficult week


----------



## suburu

Can i join this or you have some league deal going?


----------



## alasdairm

go ahead. just read the first post.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Wicked. Cumulative out the window, no worries! Cheers


----------



## suburu

ten @ *pit*
cin @ *jac*
*no *@ car
oak @ *hou*
phi @ *buf*
*ari* @ min
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd *@ den
*nyj* @ ne
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*


----------



## Pegasus

ten @ *pit*
*cin* @ jac
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
ari @ *min*
kan @* ind*
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*


----------



## Care

ten @ *pit*
*cin* @ jac
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
ari @ *min*
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd *@ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
*chi *@ det

some really tough calls this week..... the only picks im confident with are the giants, chargers and saints. Going with my niners this week because they've been looking solid and are at home.


----------



## Methadone84

ive picked vikings every week. Its crazy how easily they could be undefeated right now with just ONE play going a different way.


----------



## Pander Bear

ten @ *pit*
*cin* @ jac
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
*ari* @ min
*kan* @ ind
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

Pander Bear said:


> ten @ *pit*
> *cin* @ jac
> *no* @ car
> oak @ *hou*
> *phi* @ buf
> *ari* @ min
> *kan* @ ind
> sea @ *nyg*
> tam @ *sf*
> *sd* @ den
> nyj @ *ne*
> *gb* @ atl
> chi @ *det*
> 
> alasdair



yYOU PICKED PACKERS? You cant do that! I think we are saving lots of defensive plays and aggressive blitz for this game just like we did last year the first game vs the saints. ppl will be surprised


----------



## ChickenScratch

the fuck is wrong with you, pander?


alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

ten @ *pit*
cin @ *jac*
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
ari @ *min*
*kan* @ ind
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd *@ den
nyj @ *ne*
gb @ *atl*
*chi *@ det

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> the fuck is wrong with you, pander?
> 
> 
> alasdair



lololol


----------



## Pander Bear

IDK if you gaise have been watching the same games as me or what, but the Falcons... I love 'em, but they look totally anemic. Can't beat Tampa, barely escape the seafags, only close out Philly because vick gets hit by his own team.

I feel like I'm looking at a squad that remembers getting savaged very well, but still has no way of doing anything about it. I'd love for them to prove me wrong, I'll take the hit in the points. Moreover, I'd love for everybody else to pick the falcons, so I can rise in the ranks come next week.


----------



## ChickenScratch

ur a fag

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

i'm surprised i haven't done worse, i've been doing all these picks totally blind :/ perhaps i'll shape up after next week and actually watch some football?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*ten* @ pit
*cin* @ jac
*no* @ car
*oak* @ hou
phi @ *buf*
*ari* @ min
*kan* @ ind
*sea* @ nyg
*tam* @ sf
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
*chi* @ det


----------



## Care

Correct me if im wrong but the last time the pack visited the Georgia Dome in the playoffs the Falcons defense failed to force a punt all game. Plus their defense is still looking pretty sketchy this year. And after seeing how Rodgers absolutely molested Denver last week I think the only thing that Atlanta can hope for is a first quarter injury for Rodgers.

It will be a high scoring game, thats for sure.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Correct me if im wrong but the last time the pack visited the Georgia Dome in the playoffs the Falcons defense failed to force a punt all game. Plus their defense is still looking pretty sketchy this year. And after seeing how Rodgers absolutely molested Denver last week I think the only thing that Atlanta can hope for is a first quarter injury for Rodgers.
> 
> It will be a high scoring game, thats for sure.



yea, well we also beat their ass in the dome during the regular season last year.


----------



## Care

^ If by beat their ass you man barely eekd out a win, then yes.

The falcons definitely have a chance, and they do seem to be a different team at home so its not like im writing it off as a loss already. But if im betting on the winner I take the pack hands down, Rodgers is going to eat their secondary for breakfast.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, i know all these things.

they'll probably beat us by 3 touchdown's.  but i'm gonna hang on to every bit of hope i have.


----------



## GenericMind

ten @ *pit*
cin @ *jac*
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
phi @ *buf*
ari @ *min*
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
*nyj* @ ne
*gb* @ atl
*chi* @ det


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> Correct me if im wrong but the last time the pack visited the Georgia Dome in the playoffs the Falcons defense failed to force a punt all game. Plus their defense is still looking pretty sketchy this year. And after seeing how Rodgers absolutely molested Denver last week I think the only thing that Atlanta can hope for is a first quarter injury for Rodgers.
> 
> It will be a high scoring game, thats for sure.



first of broncos are the worst team so packers should destroy them. Second we beat packers last season in regular season. We had a shit game at the wrong time and it got the packers their confidence which made them go on hot streak.

We will surprise

and PANDER dont you remember last season both games vs. Bucs were very close and came down to last drive but we won. 1 play could have changed who won that game vs bucs this year


----------



## suburu

Falcons might go one score up but by halftime Rodgers will have that place worried. Havent seen anything this year that makes me think Falcons can win. A win against a pisspoor seahawks last week, Nope. Gonzalez Turner and Ryan against 7 or 8 weaons and Aaron Rodgers, Atlanta average defence, Packers are solid. 34-21


----------



## axl blaze

damn everyone's got love for Pitt this week, eh??

tbh - I am a very worried Steelers fan with this game against Tenn. please prove me wrong?


----------



## Methadone84

suburu said:


> Falcons might go one score up but by halftime Rodgers will have that place worried. Havent seen anything this year that makes me think Falcons can win. A win against a pisspoor seahawks last week, Nope. Gonzalez Turner and Ryan against 7 or 8 weaons and Aaron Rodgers, Atlanta average defence, Packers are solid. 34-21



u forgot Julio and Roddy.

also Packers pass D is ranked 31st this year compared to 2nd last season. 

WATCH OUT


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> u forgot Julio and Roddy.
> 
> also Packers pass D is ranked 31st this year compared to 2nd last season.
> 
> WATCH OUT


 
Jones and White, 2 great players thats true, but after 4 games they still only have 1 TD between them against some other poor pass defenses. If Atlanta want get into a shootout with the Packers then Jones and White might have a TD each but they will risk Ryan throwing picks to Williams and Woodson and making Rodgers fantasy fans(and me) very very happy. Cheesey Win!


----------



## Methadone84

suburu said:


> Jones and White, 2 great players thats true, but after 4 games they still only have 1 TD between them against some other poor pass defenses. If Atlanta want get into a shootout with the Packers then Jones and White might have a TD each but they will risk Ryan throwing picks to Williams and Woodson and making Rodgers fantasy fans(and me) very very happy. Cheesey Win!



ur calling julio and roddy not great? WRONG

and falcons havent faced bad pass Ds dont know what ur talking about


----------



## Pander Bear

shit-- I'll call them not great. Not playing great, at any rate.


----------



## Methadone84

Pander Bear said:


> shit-- I'll call them not great. Not playing great, at any rate.



well Julio is playing great roddy not so much with those drops BUT with all those seasons roddy has been a beast u cant go off a couple games.


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> ur calling julio and roddy not great? WRONG



You'd want to go to Specsavers. Where the fuck did i call them not great exactly?? Read it again knob head. I said they are great players.

All i said is if they want a shootout, they are fucked


----------



## Care

Unless Rodgers has his worst game in a long time the packers will win. Matty ice is gonna need to recapture some of that home field magic.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> damn everyone's got love for Pitt this week, eh??
> 
> tbh - I am a very worried Steelers fan with this game against Tenn. please prove me wrong?



i don't know. i haven't done my picks yet this week because i have no idea. pitt's performance has been all over the place. you're all banged up and injured and shit. espn seems pretty split about it as well.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> Unless Rodgers has his worst game in a long time the packers will win. Matty ice is gonna need to recapture some of that home field magic.



No falcons just need to control the clock on offense.

WELL SEE GUYS IM GAINING CONFIDENCE


----------



## axl blaze

ten @ *pit*
*cin *@ jac
*no *@ car
oak @ *hou*
phi @ *buf*
*ari *@ min
kan @ *ind*
sea @ *nyg*
*tam *@ sf
*sd *@ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb *@ atl
chi @ *det *


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ten @ *pit*
cin @ *jac*
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
ari @ *min*
*kan* @ ind
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> damn everyone's got love for Pitt this week, eh??
> 
> tbh - I am a very worried Steelers fan with this game against Tenn. please prove me wrong?



I wouldn't pick an old "soft" QB like Hasselbeck to do well against a defensive team.  That's all I really based my decision on.


----------



## Kenickie

ten @ *pit*
*cin* @ jac
*no* @ car
oak @ *hou*
*phi* @ buf
*ari* @ min
*kan* @ ind
sea @ *nyg*
tam @ *sf*
*sd* @ den
nyj @ *ne*
*gb* @ atl
chi @ *det*

alasdair


----------



## Care

Bah I totally almost changed my pick to the lions at the last second.

49ers traveling to Detroit next weekend. I think Stafford and Johnson will give us trouble and the Detroit defense is looking solid. The niners have been playing well, and  if they end Detroit's streak they wold be making quite a statement. I will definitely be anticipating this game.


----------



## alasdairm

i'm traveling with limited internet access. i'll try to score this tomorrow evening.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

lets just scratch this week, why don't we?


----------



## alasdairm

*week 5*
3,4-dihydro 9-4
alasdairm 9-4
DrinksWithEvil 9-4
Kenickie 9-4
Pander Bear 9-4
Pegasus 9-4
Tommyboy 9-4
axl blaze 8-5
Care 8-5
ChickenScratch 7-6
China Rider 7-6
GenericMind 7-6
Methadone84 7-6
suburu 7-6
home team 6-7

*cumulative scores through week 5*


		Code:
	

Care            55  22  0.714
DrinksWithEvil  31  14  0.689
3,4-dihydro     52  25  0.675
Kenickie        52  25  0.675
Pander Bear     52  25  0.675
axl blaze       51  26  0.662
ChickenScratch  40  21  0.656
China Rider     50  27  0.649
Tommyboy        50  27  0.649
GenericMind     29  16  0.644
alasdairm       48  29  0.623
Methadone84     47  30  0.610
Pegasus         46  31  0.597
home team       45  32  0.584
suburu           7   6  0.538
Kooter           7   9  0.438


*week 6*
stl @ *gb*
buf @ *nyg*
ind @ *cin*
*car* @ atl
sf @ *det*
phi @ *was*
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

week 6
 stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
 ind @ *cin*
 car @ *atl*
 sf @ *det*
 phi @ *was*
 jac @ *pit*
 cle @ *oak*
 hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
 dal @ *ne*
*min* @ chi
 mia @ *nyj*

alasdair

wow i feel confident im going undefeated this week close game for bills vs. giants tho


----------



## Tommyboy

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
*ind* @ cin
*car*@ atl
sf @ *det*
phi @ *was*
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*


----------



## suburu

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car@ *atl*
sf @ *det*
phi @ *was*
jac @* pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
dal @* ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @* nyj*


----------



## Care

ouch tough week last week

stl @* gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car @ *atl*
*sf *@ det
phi @ *was*
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*

interesting matchups this week.... 

buf vs nyg
car vs atl
sf vs det
phi vs was
hou vs bal

All could go either way. Im guessing Shannahan is going to run the ball down the eagles throat since their front 7 cant stop anything. Car vs atl should be a shootout, but i like the falcons at home. The 49ers vs the Lions could be the game of the week. And I like Baltimore but I think Houston has a good shot even without Andre.


----------



## GenericMind

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car @ *atl*
*sf* @ det
*phi* @ was
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
*dal* @ ne
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*


----------



## ChickenScratch

stl @ *gb*
buf @ *nyg*
ind @ *cin*
car @ *atl*
*sf* @ det
*phi* @ was
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @* nyj *


----------



## China Rider

*stl* @ gb
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car @* atl*
sf @ *det*
phi @ *was*
jac @ *pit*
cle @* oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*


----------



## GenericMind

Wow the Rams over the Packers. That's a really bold pick my friend.


----------



## Care

^ yea thats the one game id consider an absolute lock this week. St Louis has very little chance on the road vs the packers.


----------



## Pander Bear

Gallipoli was "bold"; picking the rams is just crazy.


----------



## Methadone84

if rams somehow win we all lose this entire thing and China Rider wins the whole season


----------



## Pegasus

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
*car* @ atl
sf @ *det*
*phi* @ was
jax @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
*hou* @ bal
*no* @ tb
dal @* ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*


----------



## Pegasus

home team's record didn't add up so I did a quick look over the stats...  He has 10 too many losses added during week 4.  His current record is 34-27.


----------



## suburu

that must be a mistake China Rider no?

The biggest underdogs of the week to win?


----------



## axl blaze

stl @ *gb*
*buf *@ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car @ *atl*
sf @ *det*
*phi *@ was
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
*no *@ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:
			
		

> interesting matchups this week....
> 
> buf vs nyg
> car vs atl
> sf vs det
> phi vs was
> hou vs bal
> 
> All could go either way. Im guessing Shannahan is going to run the ball down the eagles throat since their front 7 cant stop anything. Car vs atl should be a shootout, but i like the falcons at home. *The 49ers vs the Lions could be the game of the week.* And I like Baltimore but I think Houston has a good shot even without Andre.



Who woulda thunk it?   49ers/Lions could definitely go either way.  I think the Eagles/Redskins game could be good too, considering it is must-win for the Eagles.

I went with Carolina over Atlanta.  I know we have a lot of Falcons fans on here, so I figured I would be the only one picking Carolina for the upset.  I think that the Colts/Bengals could go either way too.  The Giants are going to have to play a really good game if they are going to beat the Bills.  I'm not too familiar with the Texans or Ravens this year, but I expect the Ravens to win.


----------



## Pegasus

^ Don't let the Atlanta fans sway your opinion, man.  They swayed one of my picks early in the season...  Never again.


----------



## Methadone84

We got this one locked up no way will we win this one it means too much at this point. and at home matt ryan has only lost like 4 games in his career.


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> We got this one locked up *no way will we win this one* it means too much at this point. and at home matt ryan has only lost like 4 games in his career.



 Seems like youre as confused as Matty Ryan and Co!


----------



## Methadone84

oh wow i mean no way we will llose


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
*car* @ atl
sf @ *det*
*phi* @ was
*jac* @ pit
cle @ *oak*
hou @ *bal*
no @ *tb*
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*


----------



## Care

Im reading some Opinion pieces about the Det vs Sf game. Its funny how easily some people forget how close most of Detroits games have been this year on their way to being undefeated. Behind at the half in may of the games to teams that are not considered to be powerhouses this year. I picked Detroit to win but I definitely think it will be a close game and if the niners go up early its going to be very difficult for the lions to come back. Jhavid Best is a good runner but I really dont think he is going to do much against the niners outside of the passing game.

Im seriously tempted to change my pick to SF.


----------



## Pander Bear

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car @ *atl*
*sf* @ det
phi @ *was*
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
*hou* @ bal
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*


----------



## Kenickie

stl @ *gb*
*buf* @ nyg
ind @ *cin*
car @ *atl*
*sf* @ det
phi @ *was*
jac @ *pit*
cle @ *oak*
*hou* @ bal
*no* @ tb
dal @ *ne*
min @ *chi*
mia @ *nyj*

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> Im reading some Opinion pieces about the Det vs Sf game. Its funny how easily some people forget how close most of Detroits games have been this year on their way to being undefeated. Behind at the half in may of the games to teams that are not considered to be powerhouses this year. I picked Detroit to win but I definitely think it will be a close game and if the niners go up early its going to be very difficult for the lions to come back. Jhavid Best is a good runner but I really dont think he is going to do much against the niners outside of the passing game.
> 
> Im seriously tempted to change my pick to SF.



agreed, lions have played basically all bad teams this year besides niners and keep barely winning. only reason i picked lions was cuz it was home.


----------



## alasdairm

Methadone84 said:


> wow i feel confident im going undefeated this week...


lol.

china rider, talk us through your thinking for the st. louis pick - were you just going out on a limb so you could look like a genius if there was a totally unexpected upset or did you see something in the matchup that we didn't?

green bay's pass defense is pretty bad but st. louis' passing game is terrible so that's a wash. steven jackson is a great running back but green bay has the 5th best run defense in the game.

interested to hear your thinking.

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

^I think he's a St. Louis fan...


----------



## alasdairm

ah, voting with heart not head 

i went ahead and recalculated home team's record for the entire season - he didn't get scored in week 2. home team's season record is 45-32. 

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

I gotta start being conservative with my picks.  I have been trying to catch up by picking so many upsets, and it is just putting me in a bigger hole.


----------



## alasdairm

here you go. big props to chickenscratch for going 12-1 this week - very impressive. no props to methadone84 who felt confident he'd be _perfect_ this week and scored a mediocre 8-5  finally, commiserations to genericmind who would also have gone 12-1 if he could have found a way to pick against buffalo and for new england for once  

*week 6*
ChickenScratch 12-1
home team 11-2
axl blaze 10-3
Care 10-3
GenericMind 10-3
alasdairm 9-4
DrinksWithEvil 9-4
Kenickie 9-4
Pander Bear 9-4
suburu 9-4
China Rider 8-5
Methadone84 8-5
Pegasus 8-5
Tommyboy 7-6

*cumulative scores through week 6*


		Code:
	

Care            65  25  0.722
ChickenScratch  52  22  0.703
DrinksWithEvil  40  18  0.690
axl blaze       61  29  0.678
Kenickie        61  29  0.678
Pander Bear     61  29  0.678
3,4-dihydro     52  25  0.675
GenericMind     39  19  0.672
China Rider     58  32  0.644
alasdairm       57  33  0.633
Tommyboy        57  33  0.633
home team       56  34  0.622
suburu          16  10  0.615
Methadone84     55  35  0.611
Pegasus         54  36  0.600
Kooter           7   9  0.438


*week 7*
was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
den @ *mia*
hou @ *ten*
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

some tough pics this week.  gonna have to think about this one.


----------



## GenericMind

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
den @ *mia*
hou @ *ten*
*chi* @ tb
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac
*buf* @ BYE
ne @ *BYE*


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 7
was @ *car*
*atl* @ det
*den* @ mia
hou @ *ten*
chi @ *tb*
*sea* @ cle
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal *@ jac

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

week 7
was @ *car*
*atl* @ det
*den* @ mia
hou @ *ten*
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac

alasdair


----------



## Methadone84

week 7
 was @ *car*
*atl* @ det
*den* @ mia
 hou @ *ten*
*chi* @ tb
*sea* @ cle
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
 kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
 stl @ *dal*
 ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

^ perfect this week?



alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

*was* @ car
atl @ *det*
*den* @ mia
*hou* @ ten
chi @ *tb*
*sea* @ cle
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal *@ jac


----------



## axl blaze

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
*den *@ mia
*hou *@ ten
*chi *@ tb
sea @ *cle*
sd @ *nyj*
*pit *@ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb *@ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal *@ jac

*alasdair *


I could see many of these games going either way. may have to edit some of my picks, including the Det VS Atl, SD VS NYJ, Was VS Car, and Chi VS TB!!

#HEADSPINNING


----------



## Care

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
*den*@ mia
*hou* @ ten
*chi* @ tb
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb *@ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac

IMO SD is gonna embarrass the jets in their own house. Im pretty torn on was vs car, sea vs cle and chi vs tb.


----------



## Methadone84

Lions will not be able to top the burner.


----------



## Care

^ Falcons have yet to impress me this year. I picked them to win the supwebowl out of the gates but I hardly consider them to be a top tier team atm. Im guessing Detroit embarrasses your offense, especially with Jones being questionable and Whites case of the butterfingers.


----------



## Methadone84

Then put on ur seatbelt n dress to be impressed cuz thats whats gonna happen


----------



## alasdairm

^ you'll forgive me for being less than impressed when you make a bold claim?



alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> was @ *car*
> 
> IMO SD is gonna embarrass the jets in their own house. Im pretty torn on was vs car, sea vs cle and chi vs tb.



the jets are horrible.


----------



## axl blaze

Cleveland will beat Seattle... both are bad teams, but Seattle is a very bad team


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> china rider, talk us through your thinking for the st. louis pick - were you just going out on a limb so you could look like a genius if there was a totally unexpected upset or did you see something in the matchup that we didn't?



i'm a rams fan and am convinced they can win on any given sunday

if there was a cash prize in this competition, i would have selected GB, no doubt

and yeah it would have been sweet if STL won, so i coulda been like ayoooo in yer faces, losers!


----------



## China Rider

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
den@ *mia*
*hou* @ ten
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit *@ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
*stl* @ dal
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> i'm a rams fan and am convinced they can win on any given sunday
> 
> if there was a cash prize in this competition, i would have selected GB, no doubt
> 
> and yeah it would have been sweet if STL won, so i coulda been like ayoooo in yer faces, losers!


awesome. if you keep picking the rams and gm keeps picking against new england, that will help the rest of us every week 

too bad the bills are playing so well 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills will win the AFC East. MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## suburu

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
*den*@ mia
*hou* @ ten
chi @ *tb*
*sea* @ cle
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
den@ *mia*
*hou* @ ten
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac


----------



## lonewolf13

can i still get in on the crazy train?


----------



## Methadone84

lonewolf13 said:


> can i still get in on the crazy train?



only if u pick Falcons to win


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*SD* > NYJ - the Jets offense is terrible. should be an interesting game, but if the Jets get destroyed by the traveling Chargers, New York is going to start chattering about Rex and Sanchez. lets go BOLTS!
SEA < *CLE* - i'll take the Browns
*ATL* > DET - awwwww fucckk. this should be a very good game. i hope the Falcons stick to running the ball and the D can stop the Lions pass, but i doubt it, so it should be a great game. 
WAS < *CAR* - i'm predicting Cam and the Panthers winning this one at home. Redskins are starting Beck who doesn't have an NFL win, and they have no clue which RB to give the ball to, but i'm interested to see because i have Torain/Hightower in most of my FF leagues lol.
CHI < *TB* - should be a good game. pretty much a 50/50 pick
*DEN* > MIA - the Tim Tebow era has begun!!! i think he's going to win, but it will be really interesting to watch. he'll either get a win and become Jesus or go down in flames, by losing to the Dolphins and be crucified when he returns to Denver.
HOU < *TEN* - exciting match up of RBs in this game. the Texans are injured pretty good and i don't think they'll be as good as predicted. i think the Titans are better than expected and they're starting to get their shit together. i'll take them at home.
*PIT* > ARI - i'll take the Steelers
KC < *OAK* - the Carson Palmer era has begun in Oakland!!! i'm curious to see how he performs since he's been inactive for 10 months lol. they take on KC, so i think their D and run game keep them in the game enough for the Raiders to win it.
*GB* > MIN - the Christian Ponder era has begun!!! too bad it's against the defending champs and he's probably going to get shit-stomped lol. i'm interested to see how he does though.
STL < *DAL* - holy disappointment! the Rams are terrible. they made a move and got a WR this week, but it's not going to help that much.
*BAL* > JAX - Jags suck
IND < *NO* - Suck for Luck? lol. i think they'll get a win somewhere, not this week though.


was @ *car*
*atl* @ det
*den*@ mia
hou @ *ten*
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac 

- axl


----------



## Pegasus

was @ *car*
atl @ *det*
*den*@ mia
*hou* @ ten
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal* @ jac


----------



## Kenickie

yo drinks with evil

alasdair has got a serious stick up his ass about formatting:



> also, please copy the list from somebody else so the format and order are always the same - so much easier to score that way. if you choose to use a different format, your scores will not be included.



alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

was @* car*
*atl @ *det
*den* @ mia
hou @ *ten*
chi @ *tb*
sea @ *cle*
*sd* @ nyj
*pit* @ ari
kan @ *oak*
*gb* @ min
stl @ *dal*
ind @ *no*
*bal *@ jac

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Kenickie said:


> alasdair has got a serious stick up his ass about formatting:


why is it every year i get shit about this? 

seriously, you try scoring this for once? is it really too much to ask people to use a consistent formatting to make the thankless task of scoring this every week a little easier?

sigh.

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

^It is appreciated, and the formatting does make things a lot easier.


----------



## Pander Bear

seconded, it is appreciated, and I'd DREAD scoring it w/o standardization— its just that the penalty seems draconian.


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> ^ Falcons have yet to impress me this year. I picked them to win the supwebowl out of the gates but I hardly consider them to be a top tier team atm. Im guessing Detroit embarrasses your offense, especially with Jones being questionable and Whites case of the butterfingers.



lol what


----------



## Care

Falcons looked a lot better on defense today than they have all year. The games against the saints are looking to be very important in decidng who takes the division.


----------



## Kenickie

hey i think i did fucking alright this week

9-4 assuming the colts lose and jacksonville doesn't pull something crazy out of their ass like tenn did versus baltimore


----------



## alasdairm

the formatting issue is there in black and white in the first post. it's a _tiny_ thing to ask people to format their picks using the standard format in return for having their games scored every week and their cumulative score calculated.

drinkswithevil, i'm sorry but your picks will not be included in this week's scoring.

alasdair


----------



## Care

I agree with alasdair about the format thing. You can follow the format and still say things about the games. We should make it as easy as possible for this thing to be scored considering he is spending his free time doing it.

That being said I think if someone doesn't follow the format but still makes his picks, if they want to resubmit it in proper format maybe it wouldn't hurt to give them a break one time. I think the more people that participate in this the better, and I can imagine not getting to make picks for a week could sour someones attitude about participating.


----------



## ChickenScratch

had a tough week this week.

oh well, i won my college pick em.  $100 richer today.


----------



## alasdairm

the penalty is draconian because it's a huge fucking pain to have to deal with incorrectly formatted picks.

if the rule wasn't there clearly in simple words in the first post of the thread, i'd have a little sympathy. but it is. so i don't.

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

I've reformatted his picks into the right format, it's all good guys...


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Still shows up as the same.  I would edit it but don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## axl blaze

edited. drama averted. nothing to see here

I'm only down three games before MNF. I can't believe it. it was such a great weekend of pro football, and I was questioning my picks all day, but then SportsCenter rolled around and I found myself cheering after most every game because I did better than I could've hoped for


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

oh shit sorry guys, forgot ! good looking on the edit =)


----------



## axl blaze

OFF WITH HIS HEAD!! OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!

re: Methadone

how can you give Care shit for saying that's what the Falcons have looked like before them finally beating a top-tier team in Detroit?

before that, they did look like that

and this is the NFL, son. any team can win one game against a good opponent

however, in the NFL the test of who good your team is week-in and week-out


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> OFF WITH HIS HEAD!! OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!
> 
> re: Methadone
> 
> how can you give Care shit for saying that's what the Falcons have looked like before them finally beating a top-tier team in Detroit?
> 
> before that, they did look like that
> 
> and this is the NFL, son. any team can win one game against a good opponent
> 
> however, in the NFL the test of who good your team is week-in and week-out



i was joking but we have looked great past 4 weeks started season reall slow now we look just like we did last season.


----------



## axl blaze

I feel ya, same with my Steelers

and I will gladly take that Ravens MNF loss, a personal loss to my predictions, because that means there is a three-way tie within the AFC North with my Steelers, the Bungals, and the Ratbirds

and also because I don't think anybody else picked that game


----------



## Care

Yea I really don't understand what happened to the Ravens offense tonight. That a was the most epic failure all season in a season with some serious contenders in the category. Monday night football has sucked dick all year.


----------



## axl blaze

god MNF has been so bad, you are right

although this game was boring, it gave so much joy to a Ravens-hater


----------



## alasdairm

quite a few upsets this week. i'll score this in a bit.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*week 7*
axl blaze 10-3
Care 9-4
DrinksWithEvil 8-5
Kenickie 8-5
Methadone84 8-5
Pander Bear 8-5
Pegasus 8-5
3,4-dihydro 7-6
ChickenScratch 7-6
GenericMind 7-6
suburu 7-6
alasdairm 6-7
China Rider 6-7
Tommyboy 6-7
home team 5-8

*cumulative scores through week 7*


		Code:
	

Care            74  29  0.718
axl blaze       71  32  0.689
ChickenScratch  59  28  0.678
DrinksWithEvil  48  23  0.676
Kenickie        69  34  0.670
Pander Bear     69  34  0.670
3,4-dihydro     59  31  0.656
GenericMind     46  25  0.648
China Rider     64  39  0.621
alasdairm       63  40  0.612
Methadone84     63  40  0.612
Tommyboy        63  40  0.612
Pegasus         62  41  0.602
home team       61  42  0.592
suburu          23  16  0.590


*week 8*
mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
*min* @ car
ind @ *ten*
det @ *den*
was @ *buf*
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
dal @ *phi*
*sd* @ kc

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

*AxL BLAZE WINS!!*


----------



## Methadone84

week 8
 mia @ *nyg*
 jac @ *hou*
 ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
*min* @ car
 ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
 was @ *buf*
 cin @ *sea*
 cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
 dal @ *phi*
*sd* @ kc

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

seattle? did you see the game last weekend? 9 first downs and 137 total yards. and cin has the 4th best defense in football (ppg).

finding the upsets is definitely part of picking winners but i'd love to hear your thinking on how this is an upset?

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 8
mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
det @ *den*
was @ *buf*
cin @ *sea*
cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
*dal* @ phi
*sd *@ kc

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

alasdairm said:


> seattle? did you see the game last weekend? 9 first downs and 137 total yards. and cin has the 4th best defense in football (ppg).
> 
> finding the upsets is definitely part of picking winners but i'd love to hear your thinking on how this is an upset?
> 
> alasdair



cincinnati pretty much sucks.  seattle is a tough place to play.  seattle wins.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

as someone who had to watch plenty of Bengals footbaw (ugh), let me tell you that Cinci doesn't stink. teams like Cleveland or Seattle stink. Cinci's defense is very good, and they have a poised young QB

and Seattle is a tough place to play? sorry Sea-chicken fans, not true


----------



## GenericMind

Everyone jumping on the Bills bandwagon! I've already seen more picks for the bills thus far into this season than I have in the past two full seasons combined. 

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
det @ *den*
was @* buf*
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
ne @ *pit*
dal @ *phi*
*sd* @ kc


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> cincinnati pretty much sucks.  seattle is a tough place to play.  seattle wins.


penetrating analysis. thanks.

you're going to look like an idiot or a genius. good luck.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

scoreboard

Care            74  29  0.718
axl blaze       71  32  0.689
ChickenScratch  59  28  0.678
DrinksWithEvil  48  23  0.676
Kenickie        69  34  0.670
Pander Bear     69  34  0.670
3,4-dihydro     59  31  0.656
GenericMind     46  25  0.648
China Rider     64  39  0.621
alasdairm       63  40  0.612
Methadone84     63  40  0.612
Tommyboy        63  40  0.612
Pegasus         62  41  0.602
home team       61  42  0.592
suburu          23  16  0.590


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> and Seattle is a tough place to play? sorry Sea-chicken fans, not true



pretty sure it's one of the louder stadiums in the nfl.


----------



## Care

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
was @ *buf*
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
*ne *@ pit
dal @ *phi*
*sd *@ kc


----------



## Care

Cinci has a great defense and considering the way that the hawks got shut down by the browns last week I dont think they will do much.

That being said, the seahawks are probably the best home-field team in the league compared to how they play on the road. And considering the inconsistency of the cinci offense I think its very possible that the seahawks get some big plays on special teams and win this game. God knows its happened to the niners more times than I like to remember.

I never thought id say this, but it looks like seattle is really missing tavaris jackson.


----------



## alasdairm

^ thanks for accepting the invite to provide some considered analysis.

the more i think about that game, the less i see it as a stunning upset - it's probably closer than i first thought. if the dolphins beat the giants however...

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> I never thought id say this, but it looks like seattle is really missing tavaris jackson.



he's questionable for sunday, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## suburu

week 8

mia @* nyg*
jac @* hou*
ari @* bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
was @* buf*
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
ne @ *pit*
*dal* @ phi
*sd* @ kc

3 dodgy ones but that still only took a whole of 10 seconds to pick! Clean sweep for me


----------



## Methadone84

yeah seattle winning wouldnt be an upset with their home field advantage. plus i dont think bengals are as good as their record but it should be a close game.


----------



## Tommyboy

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
*ind* @ ten
*det* @ den
was @ *buf*
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
ne @ *pit*
*dal* @ phi
*sd* @ kc


----------



## Pander Bear

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
was @ *buf*
cin @ *sea*
cle @ *sf*
ne @ *pit*
dal @ *phi*
*sd* @ kc


----------



## China Rider

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
no @ *stl*
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
was @ *buf*
cin @* sea*
cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
*dal* @ phi
sd @ *kc*


----------



## Pegasus

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no *@ stl
min @* car*
ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
was @* buf*
cin @ *sea*
cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
dal @ *phi*
sd @ *kc*


----------



## axl blaze

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no *@ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
*det *@ den
was @ *buf*
*cin *@ sea
cle @ *sf*
ne @ *pit*
dal @ *phi*
*sd *@ kc

alasdair

almost thought about picking the Vikes to "upset" the Panthers, but I'm going to play it safe w/ Cam Newton. Pittsburgh has the best passing defense and New England has the best passing offense, Pats are probable to win, but I'm going with my heart over head with Pittsburgh 

let's see if I can win two in a row!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

*mia* @ nyg
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
*det* @ den
was @ *buf*
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
*dal* @ phi
*sd* @ kc


----------



## Kenickie

those of you picking min


_why?_


----------



## axl blaze

I almost did it, but I will argue that side anyways just because I like to argue

while Carolina is explosive and entertaining, they aren't necessarily a good or even nearly winning footbaw team. Christian Ponder looked real good in his first game. also, Minnesota holds the advantage over Carolina in two very big footbaw departments - run game and defense. the Adrian Peterson factor can't be denied

shit, I might have to change my pick now!


----------



## alasdairm

Kenickie said:


> those of you picking min
> 
> 
> _why?_


i picked them because i think ponder is going to quickly build on the momentum his 1st start has given him. the vikings scored 27 points against a pretty good green bay defense and gave up 33 points to their top-tier offense. carolina's offense is pretty solid but their defense is poorer than green bay's - ap ran for 175 yards against green bay's 9th-ranked rush defense - carolina are 29th against the run.

alasdair


----------



## Care

MIN vs CAR is a wash for me so I went with the home team. Ponder is going to need to make the Panthers respect the pass for them to win. AP is a great back (best in the league IMO) but Minnesota is severely lacking everything else on offense so even bad defenses like the Panthers can shut him down sometimes. Cam Newton is the best rookie talent ive seen since ive been following the NFL, so I like the panthers to score a lot of points against a Minnesota defense that I see as pretty average.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

mia @ *NYG*
*jac* @ hou
ari @ *bal*
*no *@ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
det @ *den*
*was* @ buf
*cin* @ sea
cle @ *sf*
*ne *@ pit
dal @ *phi*
*sd *@ kc


----------



## Care

Stafford is questionable for Sunday, and the lions are not the same team without him. If Tebow can somehow pull a W at home against the Lions his personality cult will grow even more.


----------



## Kenickie

mia @ *nyg*
jac @ *hou*
ari @ *bal*
*no* @ stl
min @ *car*
ind @ *ten*
det @ *den*
was @ *buf*
cin @ *sea*
cle @ *sf*
*ne* @ pit
*dal* @ phi
*sd* @ kc

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> those of you picking min
> 
> 
> _why?_



damn Keni, looks like we got that one wrong. I wish I would have convinced myself on Minn just a wee bit more. I was so close to changing that one

see. I told ya'll that Cinci would whip Seattle


----------



## Methadone84

cam newton turns the ball over way too much. 9 ints and 4 fumbles in 8 games. like i think john madden said the team with the least amount of turnovers usually wins and thats why panthers record is 2-6


----------



## ChickenScratch

limps into thread to take whipings.


----------



## Return of Radric

Watching NE lose to PITT with my annoying ass roomate who happens to be a huge Patriots fan was incredibly satisfying. NE FTL


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> cam newton turns the ball over way too much. 9 ints and 4 fumbles in 8 games. like i think john madden said the team with the least amount of turnovers usually wins and thats why panthers record is 2-6


 
Those numbers dont seem too bad at all. Especially for a big QB who scrambles as well as he does. Drew Brees threw 22 INT last year and he has thrown more than Newton this year. Not bad for a rookie. 

If Newton wasnt there, the Panthers would be 0-8 for sure. 3 of their 4 losses have been by only 1 score. Yesterday, Newton came up against the monster season Jared Allen is having. He still had them in the game only for a kicker to fuck it up. Their defense is his biggest problem.


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> cincinnati pretty much sucks.  seattle is a tough place to play.  seattle wins.


not really 

also, it was a close one but my minnesota pick was correct.

china rider was the only person to pick the rams to beat the saints but he gets no props for it because he just picks the rams to win every game 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i don't need no fuckin props

if ya'll smart, you should as well will be picking the rams the next 4 weeks

@ari, @cle, sea, ari


----------



## axl blaze

eh, I could see Kevin Colb light up the Rams, despite they're young and very effective defense

Cincinnati is starting to look like a good footbaw team. I'm sure Cam Newton is a lock for Rookie of the Year, but I feel like Cinci's Andy Dalton should be praised more, because he is leading his team to actual victories. we'll see what Cinci does later this year, they have the misfortune of playing Pittsburgh and Baltimore twice a year; the schedule for Cinci and Cleveland fans must be BRUTAL, lolol. I hate saying nice things about Cincinnasti footbaw

I wished I changed my pick from Carolina to Minnesota, it was so obvious

it looks like I will only have 2 losses for this week. damn, it feels so good to be on a roll this season. the last couple seasons got questionable concerning the results of my picks. but I will not brag, for the footbaw gods BOTH giveth and BOTH taketh away

plus, I only had 3 losses last week until that insane + inane MNF match-up betwixt the Jags and the Ravens. at least most everybody looses during the biggest upsets - unless you are one of retarded homers for your team. there are tons of NFL fans like that in Ohio, who have rooted for Cleveland so long that their brains are fried, and I like to think of them as Brownstarded. some people here are Falcontarded, Ramstarded, etc. but those guys must feel soooo good when their team has a winning season, ie: the Bills

can I win two weeks in a row?? would be tite


----------



## suburu

Carolina game was a coin flip but cant believe I picked the Cowboys looking back now. I got swayed by Demarco Murray last week. Horrendous choice.


----------



## axl blaze

so you're an NFL fan from Ireland, correct?

who is your favorite team. imo it should be the hard-nosed, always consistent Pittsburgh Steelers

did you know that their owner, a descendants from the family line of the Rooneys, is the official USA ambassador to the great nation of Ireland?


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> I wished I changed my pick from Carolina to Minnesota, it was so obvious


obvious in hindsight, perhaps, but that's 100%. picks always look obvious on monday morning (especially if you put a bet on  )

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> so you're an NFL fan from Ireland, correct?
> 
> who is your favorite team. imo it should be the hard-nosed, always consistent Pittsburgh Steelers
> 
> did you know that their owner, a descendants from the family line of the Rooneys, is the official USA ambassador to the great nation of Ireland?



i think your favorite team should be the cleveland browns

DYK that the rock n roll HoF is located in the city of cleveland?

it's a city in ohio


----------



## Methadone84

suburu said:


> Those numbers dont seem too bad at all. Especially for a big QB who scrambles as well as he does. Drew Brees threw 22 INT last year and he has thrown more than Newton this year. Not bad for a rookie.
> 
> If Newton wasnt there, the Panthers would be 0-8 for sure. 3 of their 4 losses have been by only 1 score. Yesterday, Newton came up against the monster season Jared Allen is having. He still had them in the game only for a kicker to fuck it up. Their defense is his biggest problem.



Newton has a chance to beat the record for turnovers in a season i dont get how thats not bad.


----------



## Tommyboy

Methadone84 said:


> Newton has a chance to beat the record for turnovers in a season i dont get how thats not bad.



When you are asked to throw the ball as much as he does, you are bound to have a higher amount of interceptions than the average QB.  Only 2 QBs have a higher number of passing attempts than Newton, and one of those two has more interceptions than Newton.  Newton has the 2nd highest number of total yards out of any QB this season.  How is that bad?


----------



## Care

Methadone84 said:


> Newton has a chance to beat the record for turnovers in a season i dont get how thats not bad.


 

He also has a chance to break all kinds of GOOD records for a rookie QB. He is taking a team that was getting blown out every week and playing tough games against tough teams. His defense puts him in position to throw INTs, he is actually a very accurate passer. It should be apparent to anyone watching the Panthers games this year that Cam Newton is an amazing player for a rookie. You just hate on him cause you're a Carolina hater.


----------



## suburu

axl blaze said:


> so you're an NFL fan from Ireland, correct?
> 
> who is your favorite team. imo it should be the hard-nosed, always consistent Pittsburgh Steelers
> 
> did you know that their owner, a descendants from the family line of the Rooneys, is the official USA ambassador to the great nation of Ireland?


 
Yeah thats right. And i know all about the Rooney connection. Dan was over here last year talking about how hes trying to take the International game off the Brits and give to us. Sweet. Lots of Steelers fans here too.

But I'm a Ravens fan. Which wouldnt go down well with yourself haha! Im not even going to say I hate the Steelers and all that cos i dont but i know it doesnt work that way for fans in the States. You guys are Geographical fans so you dont make the choice whos your favourite. You're just born into it! Got hooked the 2000 season and Baltimore is named after an Irish guy, is an Irish name and is also a town near me. Then "The Wire" came along so that was that!


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> Newton has a chance to beat the record for turnovers in a season i dont get how thats not bad.



Hes played half a regular season against some tough teams and dragged a piss poor team up the field with great leadership for a 22 year old rookie. Im sure theres a few teams out there wishing they had Newton throwing the ball. Id love to see a Jones-Drew, Ray Rice or Peterson beside him and watch the damage they could do. Peyton Mannings rookie season he threw 28 INT and won 3 games.


----------



## China Rider

suburu said:


> You guys are Geographical fans so you dont make the choice whos your favourite. You're just born into it!



lolwat

you think we like getting force fed news and information?

my local team is the eagles, and myself and most of my friends fucking hate them


----------



## Methadone84

Tommyboy said:


> When you are asked to throw the ball as much as he does, you are bound to have a higher amount of interceptions than the average QB.  Only 2 QBs have a higher number of passing attempts than Newton, and one of those two has more interceptions than Newton.  Newton has the 2nd highest number of total yards out of any QB this season.  How is that bad?



10 TDs to 9 ints isnt good no matter how many times you throw it. I know hes a rookie and has lots of potential but they still cant expect to win more games then lose if you lose the turnover battle EVERY week.


----------



## Methadone84

China Rider said:


> lolwat
> 
> you think we like getting force fed news and information?
> 
> my local team is the eagles, and myself and most of my friends fucking hate them



mines eagles too and i hate them


----------



## Methadone84

Care said:


> He also has a chance to break all kinds of GOOD records for a rookie QB. He is taking a team that was getting blown out every week and playing tough games against tough teams. His defense puts him in position to throw INTs, he is actually a very accurate passer. It should be apparent to anyone watching the Panthers games this year that Cam Newton is an amazing player for a rookie. You just hate on him cause you're a Carolina hater.



He has some really good players around him on offense and the reason panthers sucked last season was because they had jimmy clausen starting who didnt even deserve to play in the nfl. and i dont know how u can call him a very accurate passer hes got ok accuracy at best.


----------



## Methadone84

look at this. Cam Newton fumbled twice vs. vikings that led to 14 points when besides that the defense only let up 10 points. thats the reason they lost the game. dont blame their defense there.


----------



## suburu

> lolwat
> 
> you think we like getting force fed news and information?
> 
> my local team is the eagles, and myself and most of my friends fucking hate them




Well im sure theres plenty who do support their local teams. Thats the way it is with Rugby here. Im from a place called "Munster". If i suddenly decided tomorrow im going walk around wearing a "Leinster"(the enemy) jersey, baseball bat and kneecaps might quickly come to mind.

Anyway, your the Rams guy. Why follow them?


----------



## China Rider

because i'm loyal to my teams, through the good and mostly bad

i sort of hated football sundays cause my mom was such a retarded steeler loon, and the outcome of their games effected the house's livelyhood

i became a ram's fan in week 5 during the '99 season, coincidentally, they were 4-0 going into that week, something i discovered just prior to kick off

why st.louis? because i liked using them in the madden football game that year, there was something i really liked about isaac bruce, and had marshall faulk on my first ever fantasy football team

turns out they were really good(by surprise!) that year, and won the super bowl


----------



## suburu

Yeah i too got the NFL bug which ended in a Superbowl win. Easy to pick up when that happens.

Hasnt really been a bundle of joy since!


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> look at this. Cam Newton fumbled twice vs. vikings that led to 14 points when besides that the defense only let up 10 points. thats the reason they lost the game. dont blame their defense there.



Well i blame the kicker and the hold they got penalised for. Newtons final drive was very impressive and the kicker couldnt put over a 30 yarder. Panthers have scored a lot of points this year too. I wouldnt dismiss the good things he has done for a few rookie errors when other vetern QBs are doing worse.


----------



## Methadone84

suburu said:


> Well i blame the kicker and the hold they got penalised for. Newtons final drive was very impressive and the kicker couldnt put over a 30 yarder. Panthers have scored a lot of points this year too. I wouldnt dismiss the good things he has done for a few rookie errors when other vetern QBs are doing worse.



yeah kicker shoulda made that but vikings missed a field goal too so kinda cancelled each other out. and i wouldnt say a few rookie errors more like a lot


----------



## suburu

Im sure watching Phillip Rivers doing his jekyll and hyde impression will make him feel better.


----------



## Pander Bear

the upside of changing my pick to KC and being one of the only people to pick them if they won was attractive, but looking at the points per game they allow, i just couldn't justify it. i hope they prove me right.


----------



## Methadone84

chiefs should win this. Chargers havent looked to good all season and i just saw that they are missing like 7 of their defensive starters this game i think they said

crazy how if they win they will be #1 in their division


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> i think your favorite team should be the cleveland browns
> 
> DYK that the rock n roll HoF is located in the city of cleveland?
> 
> it's a city in ohio



I see what you did there, you St Louis El Camino driving Ozark mountain/Hoosier hick-boy!!



suburu said:


> Then "The Wire" came along so that was that!



damn, those are good reasons to go with Baltimore. tbh I do hate them because they're our bitter rivals, but honestly, I've got MAD respect for the team because

1) Baltimore's got soul, fuck DC

2) the Wire

3) their food; Baltimore's delicious crabs (stfu in advance!) and their hot pit-beef sammiches w/ horseradish sauce

4) they play good defense, and are a fellow tough-as-nails footbaw team like my Pittsburgh Steelers. in the pussy-assed era of Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, and Drew Brees tossing up insane numbers to the point of banality, it's nice to see teams play footbaw the WAY IT WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED 

OMG is Kansas City going to best the Chiefs? I woulda only lose two games but now it's looking like three. why are these MNF games, that appear to be as fun as watching a steaming pile of shit, so absurdly close this year??


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> lolwat
> 
> you think we like getting force fed news and information?
> 
> my local team is the eagles, and myself and most of my friends fucking hate them



and this is a lie, don't listen to him you good-hearted, loyal, Irishman

people who "like teams just because they are awesome," might as well be Nancy Boys that pick an NFL team to win because they have real pretty and swell jersey designs/colors

although it might seem strange for some of ya'll, that I am the biggest Steelers fan in the Great State of Ohio, but it's not that wild, really --

I live in the best city in Ohio, Columbus (it is without that certain Cinci/Cleveland skeez charm), and it lies equidistant from those aforementioned Ohio cities. if you are from Central to East/South East Ohio to North East Youngstown Ohio chances are that you will be a Stillers fan, unless you have some certain ties to Cleveland. a good man from Ohio should never follow Cincinnasti, as they basically are an Ohio front that parades around as an actual city in the South. tons of Kentucky fans like Cinci, and Cinci sux because any city that wants to be a Southern city is most likely wrought with the affliction of being a right-wing, conservative haven like Cincinasti actually is

some of the biggest Stillers fans reside in Eastern/Southern Ohio, as both them and the inhabitants of Pittsburgh share being at the beautiful start + foothills of the Appalachia 

my dad was from Pittsburgh (RIP pops) and since the day I pimp-walked from my momma's woman hole I have been dressed in black + yellow, forever lucky at my fortune due to not sharing the collective _mis_fortune of being a Bengals or Browns fan 

if you're going to pick a team at random, why don't you throw a steaming pile of shit with a blind-fold, on your apartment's formerly nice white walls, with flash cards taped to said walls with NFL teams, at random, written on their faces? whichever one you shit-toss at is your new, lifelong, favorite team?? 

#trollingownforum


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

i'll score this shortly.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*week 8*

looks like 9-4 was the mark this week. it's a common score but it was surprising how many different ways there were for people to get there.

axl blaze 10-3
home team 10-3
alasdairm 9-4
Care 9-4
China Rider 9-4
GenericMind 9-4
Methadone84 9-4
Pander Bear 9-4
Pegasus 9-4
suburu 9-4
Tommyboy 8-5
3,4-dihydro 7-6
ChickenScratch 6-7
DrinksWithEvil 6-7
Kenickie 6-7

*cumulative scores through week 8*


		Code:
	

Care            83  33  0.716
axl blaze       81  35  0.698
Pander Bear     78  38  0.672
GenericMind     55  29  0.655
ChickenScratch  65  35  0.650
Kenickie        75  41  0.647
DrinksWithEvil  54  30  0.643
3,4-dihydro     66  37  0.641
China Rider     73  43  0.629
alasdairm       72  44  0.621
Methadone84     72  44  0.621
suburu          32  20  0.615
home team       71  45  0.612
Pegasus         71  45  0.612
Tommyboy        71  45  0.612


*week 9*
sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
bal @ *pit*
chi @ *phi*

alasdair


----------



## suburu

axl blaze said:


> they play good defense, and are a fellow tough-as-nails footbaw team like my Pittsburgh Steelers. in the pussy-assed era of Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, and Drew Brees tossing up insane numbers to the point of banality, it's nice to see teams play footbaw the WAY IT WAS MEANT TO BE PLAYED


 
Yeah it was all about the defense when i started watching. How things have changed. As a rugby fan I was drawn to the total chaos and destruction of great defense. Cant help but have massive repect for the Steelers teams. Watching Dick Lebeau defenses shredding teams or the first Ravens game of the season this year  Im sure Big Ben and the Steelers D have had Week 1 on their minds since then.

The penalty calls(and games) seem to get worse every Monday night. Last 2 Monday night games, the officials have cost road teams severely. The Antonio Gates one last night was especially embarrassing.


----------



## Tommyboy

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
*nyg* @ ne
stl @ *ari*
*gb* @ sd
bal @ *pit*
chi @ *phi*


----------



## China Rider

when i started liking the rams i was a kid, 12 years old

kurt warner was an awesome story

isaac bruce is one of the classiest nfl stars of all time

faulk was first (or second, roger craig?) to rush and recieve for 1000 yards in a season
(i was at the game, in philly, where he did this...was taking a piss during the catch)

london fletcher-baker was still london fletcher, or at that time, went by the nick name 'dot com' cause he was online with the opposing offense 

the bob 'n weave endzone dance was the fucking shit

my dad is a bronco fan, which i've always supported, but he never once tried telling me who i should root for


----------



## GenericMind

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
*mia* @ kc
cin @ *ten*
den @ *oak*
*nyg* @ ne
stl @ *ari*
*gb* @ sd
bal @ *pit*
chi @ *phi*


----------



## China Rider

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
sf @ *was*
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
cin @ *ten*
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
*bal* @ pit
*chi *@ phi


----------



## Methadone84

week 9
 sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
 nyj @ *buf*
 cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
 tam @ *no*
 mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
 den @ *oak*
 nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
 bal @ *pit*
 chi @ *phi*

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

man, i had not had a chance to really watch the bengles until this past weekend.

as much as it pains me to say, alsadair was right.  they seem to be pretty legit.

the cin/ten game is a tough choice.  i'll make my pics in a bit.


----------



## suburu

*week 9*
sea @ *dal*
*atl *@ ind
*nyj* @ buf
cle @ *hou*
*sf *@ was
tam @* no*
mia @* kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @* ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
*bal* @ pit
chi @ *phi*

Still not sure about 2 or 3 tough games


----------



## axl blaze

yeah CS, Cinci is pretty good. their defense is legit. when Cinci is good, there is no question in my mind that the AFC North is one of the toughest divisions in the NFL, with the NFC South and now the NFC North also competing with that title

ali - I finally just double-checked, but I only lost 3 games last week, not 4

so my record should be 10-3, not 9-4

and once again, for two weeks in a row -* AXL BLAZE WINS!!!*


----------



## alasdairm

fixed. apologies.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

so this is what it feels like to win two weeks in a row?

#ballerstatus


----------



## Care

sea @ *dal*
*atl *@ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf *@ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin *@ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
bal @ *pit*
chi @ *phi*

Toughest call this week is arizona vs st louis.


----------



## alasdairm

i agree, although tb @ no is a head-scratcher the way no have been so up and down.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
*nyj* @ buf
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
stl @ *ari*
*gb* @ sd
bal @ *pit*
chi @ *phi*


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> i agree, although tb @ no is a head-scratcher the way no have been so up and down.
> 
> alasdair



Ill take NO at home in the dome all day. It could go either way but i bet the spread is in favor of NO by 5 points or so (I never look at spreads btw).


----------



## alasdairm

it's -8.

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @* buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
bal @ *pit*
chi @ *phi*

A lot of us have the same picks this week...


----------



## axl blaze

sea @ *dal*
*atl *@ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf *@ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin *@ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl *@ ari
*gb *@ sd
bal @ *pit*
*chi *@ phi

*alasdairm*


----------



## Pander Bear

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
*bal* @ pit
*chi* @ phi


----------



## axl blaze

I'm hoping Chicago and Pittsburgh pull through this week

since many picks are similar, it could come down to these two games for the many of us


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
*mia* @ kc
cin @ *ten*
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
stl @ *ari*
*gb* @ sd
*bal* @ pit
*chi *@ phi


----------



## Kenickie

sea @ *dal*
*atl* @ ind
nyj @ *buf*
cle @ *hou*
*sf* @ was
tam @ *no*
mia @ *kc*
*cin* @ ten
den @ *oak*
nyg @ *ne*
*stl* @ ari
*gb* @ sd
*bal* @ pit
chi @ *phi*

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Watched so many bad games this year. Tv channel over here seem to have a big fascination with the Jets for some reason, really sick of having to watch them. Sanchez is good to laugh at but thats about it entertainment wise. Rubbish game.


----------



## _Synapse

since half the teams pretty much played already I want to post the ones that have not, as I did not post early enough to include all the teams...

wow I can't even make predictions on the four games that started this afternoon as  I looked at nfl.com and they are all pretty much in the 2nd half already.

Well the last two games remaining this week I can predict lol

I think the Steelers vs Ravens tonight will be a good game, but somehow Flacco just can't beat big ben, especially when it matters most (losing the AFC championship game twice! in the last 3 seasons. Yes they do play each other 2 times a year as well so it should be even 1-1 split during the season as both are good teams... its just those AFC championship games that the steelers always beat the ravens) So I think it will be good but I think Pittsburgh will win, reason I edged toward them on this game is because of the home field advantage... lol the terrible towels. *Pittsburgh wins 27-23*

On the MNF game tomorrow I won't go into much detail as I, myself as a bear fan am kinda scared because our team is wishy washy as all hell this year, but still get the job done somehow, meaning the positive record. We just can't win against the elites it seems this year, like Green Bay and New Orleans, etc. But Philly is a good team and their defense is better than last year. I have to say my prediction is

*Chicago wins 33-27* But it could easilly be the other way around, or worse. We are in philly, gotta remember that shit...

And WTF Green Bay is about to go 8-0, wow they will be back with the lombardi trophy again this year. Rodgers makes it look so easy every game, and he knows it. Why did I have to be a Bears fan? lol I'm jk... just sucks having a division thats all tough as shit minus the Vikings, even Detroit, besides their2nd loss in a row are hot hot hot this year. Fuckin A man! We got Cutler... its like you never know what is going to happen, could be good but could be deathly bad, like flipping a coin to determine the Bears outcome every year... seriously 8(


edit: not so fast green bay could lose it (doubtful as they never lose and are too good lol jk). its a much closer game than I thought I saw... after checking the scores of the games.



suburu said:


> Watched so many bad games this year. Tv channel over here seem to have a big fascination with the Jets for some reason, really sick of having to watch them. Sanchez is good to laugh at but thats about it entertainment wise. Rubbish game.



Really? I wonder why they are so big on the Jets. NY Jets are good but not like they were last two seasons... they could probably make it close if not to the conference champion game again. Thats too far to predict especially me missing half of the season already. I have no room to talk really... I have been missing out hardcore after losing my nfl network channel... That was all I watched now its not on the plan where I live... major gayness on that.


----------



## suburu

_Synapse said:


> Really? I wonder why they are so big on the Jets. NY Jets are good but not like they were last two seasons... they could probably make it close if not to the conference champion game again.


 
One of the presenters must be a Jets fan. They were supposed to show Saints game and then the Jets come on. Its an English channel and we dont get NFL Network here so have to watch whatever they put on.


----------



## China Rider

i'm fucking pissed off

i went to the bar and spent money to watch that shit


----------



## Methadone84

China Rider said:


> i'm fucking pissed off
> 
> i went to the bar and spent money to watch that shit



i switched my pick to rams last minute too cuz i heard kolb was out


----------



## China Rider

it's not about a pick

it's a blow to a lifestyle 

since i'm the only one who probably watched that game(at least in the bar i was at, eyes were glued to NE/NYG)

blocked FG at end of game to win

90+ yard punt return to end game in OT

this sucks

i hope they finish bad enough so that they can draft blackmon from okla st


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm glad I picked the Giants and stuck with them.  I was going to pick NE but then remembered how much I was kicking myself when I picked the Eagles over the Giants and the Giants ended up winning.


----------



## _Synapse

Yeah I caught the very end of that NE/NYG game... In a way its nice to see that because after watching Brady pass for 1000 yards in just weeks 1 & 2, I thought it would be a repeat of last year statistically for #12. I hate watching the same teams every year do so great it makes the game more boring to me, but its those such great players at the same time that make the game _not_ boring to watch. Those two sentences contradict each other but its true for both. Nice to see a change up, like how Detroit is on a -2 streak right now... watch them go another 2.. that would be good for me (Bears). Those fucking Packers though. WHY do they have to be the bears biggest rival? Don't answer that anyone I'm just complaining... those bastards stopped us last year, I knew they were going to win the NFC game after they beat us in the final week of regular season. I knew it the whole time but did not want to jinx myself and all of Chicago by saying out loud "I hope we don't play green bay in the playoffs, but I think they are going to sneak in and beat us out of the super bowl game in the conference match up....

Oh well still a fun team to watch beat the hell out of everyone. I guess. (Green bay I mean,) Just let us beat you the 2nd time this year PLEASE AARON just throw a couple int's for chicago D next time we play this season! 4 if you can. And fumble a few times... then might as well also tell Mathews and the rest of the defense to just slack off and miss tackles for one game... just one. (End of rant)


----------



## axl blaze

damn, after winning two weeks in a row my picks are HORRID this week


----------



## Pander Bear

I can live with 8 maybe 9 wins this week-- just glad baltimore eeked it out.

That, and I really wish I showed a tenth a much faith in tebow as he has in that magical sky wizard.


----------



## Care

Based on w/l ratio  the 49ers are the #2 team in the league. Who would of guess that at the beginning of the season? The more we win the more that blown 14 point lead in the fourth quarter to Dallas hurts.


----------



## Pander Bear

god damn, an hour til kickoff and the spread is still phi by 8, that sounds so wrong to me. This is a money making game for sure. I hope i can ride DA BEARS to a sweet victory tonight.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Based on w/l ratio  the 49ers are the #2 team in the league. Who would of guess that at the beginning of the season? The more we win the more that blown 14 point lead in the fourth quarter to Dallas hurts.


 
what about eagles blown lead vs. niners tho?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Pander Bear said:


> god damn, an hour til kickoff and the spread is still phi by 8, that sounds so wrong to me. This is a money making game for sure. I hope i can ride DA BEARS to a sweet victory tonight.


 
i think eagles win very easily here

we'll see


----------



## Kenickie

i've changed my Chicago pick to Philadelphia. because. i don't know. my gucci mane shirt said to, or something.


----------



## Pander Bear

MikeOekiM said:


> i think eagles win very easily here
> 
> we'll see



certainly not how things are looking in the first quarter. its still early, but it looks like the bears came to win tonight, no?


----------



## Pander Bear

nice:






totally happy with 9 wins this week. fuck you china rider for selling me on your shitty rams this week.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree with the Big F-U to CR for selling me on the Rams, too

so it looks like Chicago won? OMFG, I was talking about that 8 point Eagles spread. that's A LOT of points for pro-footbaw

it's disgusting how much love the still hyped Eagles get. I can't believe so many of you picked Philly to win... that's one pick that made my unbearable NFL prognostication week this week more bearable 

... PANDA bearable


----------



## Tommyboy

Kenickie said:


> i've changed my Chicago pick to Philadelphia. because. i don't know. my gucci mane shirt said to, or something.



That's too bad.


----------



## Pegasus

Pander Bear said:


> fuck you china rider for selling me on your shitty rams this week.



QFT.  Asshole.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I hope i can ride DA BEARS



tee hee. 

fag.


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## ChickenScratch

more like


----------



## China Rider

man whatever

pretty much everyone of your guise favorite teams has a good shot at making playoffs

my season is over and don't know what's going to happen regarding coaching/personnel changes

i'd like to see them finish with at least 5-6 wins, buying spags one more year, although i wish they could just demote him to d-coordinator


----------



## alasdairm

*week 9*
3,4-dihydro 10-4
ChickenScratch 9-5
GenericMind 9-5
Pander Bear 9-5
suburu 9-5
Tommyboy 9-5
axl blaze 8-6
Kenickie 8-6
alasdairm 7-7
Care 7-7
China Rider 7-7
Methadone84 7-7
Pegasus 7-7
home team 4-10

*cumulative scores through week 9*


		Code:
	

Care            90  40  0.692
axl blaze       89  41  0.685
Pander Bear     87  43  0.669
GenericMind     64  34  0.653
3,4-dihydro     76  41  0.650
ChickenScratch  74  40  0.649
DrinksWithEvil  54  30  0.643
Kenickie        83  47  0.638
suburu          41  25  0.621
China Rider     80  50  0.615
Tommyboy        80  50  0.615
alasdairm       79  51  0.608
Methadone84     79  51  0.608
Pegasus         78  52  0.600
home team       75  55  0.577


*week 10*
oak @ *sd*
*buf* @ dal
*no* @ atl
hou @ *tb*
stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @ *kc*
jac @ *ind*
*bal* @ sea
nyg @ *sf*
det @ *chi*
*ne* @ nyj
min @ *gb*

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

Maybe he can go coach ole miss or be the prime minister of Italy.


----------



## Pander Bear

oak @ *sd*
buf @ *dal*
no @ *atl*
*hou* @ tb
stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
*ari* @ phi
den @ *kc*
*jac* @ ind
*bal* @ sea
nyg @ *sf*
det @ *chi*
ne @ *nyj*
min @ *gb*

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

oak @ *sd*
*buf* @ dal
*no* @ atl
*hou* @ tb
stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @ *kc*
jac @ *ind*
*bal* @ sea
nyg @ *sf*
det @ *chi*
ne @ *nyj*
min @ *gb*


----------



## axl blaze

it looks like it's going to be a pretty tight between myself, Care, and PB for overall lead at the end of the season!


----------



## Pander Bear

all i need is for the steelers and niners to totally hit the skids and i can coast into the winners circle.


----------



## GenericMind

You're not that far ahead of me fuckers.


----------



## Tommyboy

oak @ *sd*
*buf* @ dal
*no* @ atl
*hou* @ tb
*stl* @ cle
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
*den* @ kc
jac @ *ind*
*bal* @ sea
*nyg* @ sf
det @ *chi*
ne @ *nyj*
min @ *gb*


----------



## ChickenScratch

oak @ *sd*
buf @ *dal*
no @ *atl*
hou @ *tb*
*stl *@ cle
*pit* @ cin
*was* @ mia
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @ *kc*
*jac* @ ind
*bal* @ sea
*nyg* @ sf
det @ *chi*
*ne* @ nyj
min @ *gb*

alasdair


----------



## suburu

*week 10*
oak @ *sd*
buf @ *dal*
no @* atl*
*hou* @ tb
stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
*den *@ kc
*jac* @ ind
*bal* @ sea
nyg @ *sf*
det @ *chi*
ne @ *nyj*
min @* gb*


----------



## Care

Ouch, tough week.

oak @* sd*
buf @ *dal*
no @ *atl*
*hou *@ tb
stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @* kc*
*jac *@ ind
*bal *@ sea
nyg @ *sf*
det @ *chi*
*ne *@ nyj
min @ *gb*


----------



## Methadone84

week 10
 oak @ *sd*
*buf* @ dal
 no @ *atl*
*hou* @ tb
 stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
*was* @ mia
 ten @ *car*
 ari @ *phi*
 den @ *kc*
*jac* @ ind
*bal* @ sea
*nyg* @ sf
 det @ *chi*
*ne* @ nyj
 min @ *gb*

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

GenericMind said:


> You're not that far ahead of me fuckers.



there's more than a 10 win window... it might as well be a mile for you 

oak @ *sd*
*buf *@ dal
no @ *atl*
*hou *@ tb
stl @ *cle*
*pit *@ cin
*was *@ mia
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @ *kc*
*jac *@ ind
*bal *@ sea
nyg @ *sf*
*det *@ chi
ne @ *nyj*
min @ *gb*

alasdair 

lots of tough ones this week, too

SD VS Oakland = SD is and always has been an ass-sore to correctly pick. the AFC West is difficult because all the teams are evenly mediocre 

Denver VS KC = KC is better all around, but I do have faith with Tebow against lesser opponents. eh, scratch that. I'll take home team

NO VS ATL = who knows??

damn... after last week humbled me, I'm a bit nervous for this week. too many toss-ups because most teams are playing within their division. anything can happen during divisional matches


----------



## Care

Crunch time for everyones falcons this week. They're prolly gonna need a lot of points to hang with the saints. This is Matt Ryan's time to prove he is for real IMO.


----------



## GenericMind

It goes by win percentage fucker!


----------



## alasdairm

i think he means the saints should score a lot of points against atlanta so atlanta will need to do the same to stand a chance of winning that game.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Crunch time for everyones falcons this week. They're prolly gonna need a lot of points to hang with the saints. This is Matt Ryan's time to prove he is for real IMO.



i'm pretty pumped about this game.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i think he means the saints should score a lot of points against atlanta so atlanta will need to do the same to stand a chance of winning that game.
> 
> alasdair



I was responding to axl.


----------



## alasdairm

ah!

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

Hey, I know its too late to change rules, but why exactly is it tallied based on win percentage and not total wins?


----------



## alasdairm

for the regular players, who play every week, it's a wash anyway but it levels the playing field if you miss a week. that's how it's always been...

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

don't you suppose it would be bad if a player who abstained for a week or two won over a player who wagered those two weeks, and scored poorly, thereby dragging down his average?

This is just a hypothetical, GM hasn't tactically missed weeks, but its obvious by looking at matchups or oddsmakers predictions that there are difficult weeks and there are easy weeks. Missing difficult weeks could give a player a competitive advantage.


----------



## alasdairm

maybe. but i think, given the nature of the forum and the audience, win percentage is a perfectly fair way to measure this. if the person who 'wins' with the best percentage doesn't have the most wins, then we'll recognise them too...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

*oak* @ sd
buf @ *dal*
*no* @ atl
*hou* @ tb
*stl *@ cle
pit @ *cin*
was @ *mia*
*ten* @ car
ari @ *phi*
den @ *kc*
jac @ *ind*
*bal* @ sea
*nyg* @ sf
*det* @ chi
*ne* @ nyj
min @ *gb*


----------



## Methadone84

im gonna be rich after the falcons game


----------



## alasdairm

^ you bet the money line?

does anybody else have feelings on the wins vs. percentage issue?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

We'v always had a rule that you had to pick a majority of the weeks to count. I think it'd be silly to exclude people if they miss a couple weeks. I can't think of a fairer way to do it than win percentage.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

oak @ *sd*
*buf* @ dal
*no* @ atl
*hou* @ tb
    stl @ *cle*
    pit @ *cin*
    was @ *mia*
*ten* @ car
    ari @ *phi*
    den @ *kc*
    jac @ *ind*
*bal* @ sea
    nyg @ *sf*
*det* @ chi
*ne* @ nyj
    min @ *gb *


----------



## Pander Bear

GenericMind said:


> We'v always had a rule that you had to pick a majority of the weeks to count. I think it'd be silly to exclude people if they miss a couple weeks. I can't think of a fairer way to do it than win percentage.



Should school assignments that a kid doesn't do count as zeros, or nothing at all?


----------



## GenericMind

A druggy message board isn't school.


----------



## suburu

Methadone84 said:


> im gonna be rich after the falcons game



Im not sure if the Saints can contain Ryan, Jones and White. Especially at the Dome and with Tracy Porter missing aswell. Brees will score a couple and Sproules will probably run for another. Im putting money on Julio Jones to score anytime @2.63. I picked the Falcons on this thing aswell.


----------



## suburu

Interception Bowl should be interesting tonight. Vincent Jackson to score first TD and Chargers to win by 7-12 points @ 30/1 is worth 5 yoyo's for me


----------



## Care

^ pretty sure VJ scored multiple times last week vs the packers.


----------



## suburu

^Hopefully Rivers will air out a long one to him, instead of a Raiders corner.


----------



## axl blaze

damn! I completely forgot about this Chargers VS Raiders game kicking off the Thursday night games! hopefully everybody who wanted to play this week already got that pick in

and remember, just because you missed this game, you can still take this as a loss and compete in the rest of the picks

I still don't have NFL Network, and I still think it's a stupid ploy that the NFL attempts here to seduce us into forking over that much cash

I am and always have been strongly against the win percentage determining overall top spots at the end of the season. I just assumed I was the only one against this, and kept my mouth shut. but now that we are having an intelligent and civilized discussion, even gasp! for a drug message board, as GM so incessantly reminds us

in my eyes, the overall winner will be one who has not missed more than one week of picks. sure, life gets in the way, but if you take this uncannily fun game that we play every year as serious as I do, it's not that difficult just to make quick picks every week. this NFL Pick Ems thread is a strong factor in what keeps the allure to my beloved S+G forum. we all love the NFL, and we all love games, and we all love competition

if someone were to pick only half the games VS someone who picked every week, and they were both say tied - I would no doubt in my mind pick the person that has participated the most

cumulative wins should best winning percentage each and every time

I say that we change the rule to the overall winner being forced to only miss at the very least one or two weeks of play, at the risk of sounding too serious about a game with no end-game implications save for bragging rights (and as sports fans we do love to brag, eh?)

hypothetically speaking, with our current system, GM could decide to fore-go the seemingly difficult weeks and then simply pick the seemingly easy weeks to achieve victory. there is something inherently wrong, when considering the spirit of fair and balanced competition, if one could play our system like this (I'm in no way insinuating such a stand-up guy of GM's solid character would in no way-shape-or-form do such, just for the sake of the conversation!)


----------



## Pander Bear

GenericMind said:


> A druggy message board isn't school.



education is life-long-- besides, i'm giving you free lessons in nfl picks every sunday.


----------



## Pander Bear

is SD going to come back?? everything is breaking their way with 10 left to play.


----------



## axl blaze

that would be nice!

anyone else agree that Carson Palmer is a dick-head?


----------



## suburu

Thats one pick down already anyway. Chargers really are a useless bunch of fuckbags. How did the Raiders lose to Denver!

Palmer might be a dickhead but he threw some great passes tonight to Denarius Moore and played well. Or more like, he was allowed to play well. What the fuck were the Chargers doing trying almost 50 passing plays when they have Matthews and Tolbert. 70yds total on the ground. Fucking idiots. Vincent Jackson didnt even know where the ball was and looked like he had concussion on that interception at the end. 

Rivers took another beating.


----------



## Tommyboy

I should have gone with my gut and picked Oakland.  I don't have much confidence in Rivers right now, and he had another key interception tonight.  It sucks to already have a losing pick before Sunday.


----------



## axl blaze

welcome to the Mild, Mild West

I sure wish my Steelers played in the AFC West! imagine the raep!


----------



## Pander Bear

Tommyboy said:


> I should have gone with my gut and picked Oakland.



My gut said "ugh gross, can we pick neither?"


----------



## GenericMind

Pander Bear said:


> education is life-long-- besides, i'm giving you free lessons in nfl picks every sunday.



I feel a 16-0 week coming on for me this week!


----------



## suburu

GenericMind said:


> I feel a 16-0 week coming on for me this week!


 
Might be a bit hard, youre already 0-1.


----------



## GenericMind

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ChickenScratch

lolz.


----------



## suburu

hee hee


----------



## GenericMind

15-1 HERE I COME!i


----------



## Pander Bear

fucking oakland spotted them like 2 sets of downs in the last quarter alone. ffffffuuuuuuuuuu is right.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> anyone else agree that Carson Palmer is a dick-head?


you should hear what he says about you!

i see a few of us are picking indianapolis to get their first win this week. is it totally crazy to suggest that minnesota might be the team to deliver green bay their first defeat, this week?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i see i'm the only one who took the raiders


----------



## axl blaze

I should have picked the Raiders. once again, San Diego is one of the most difficult teams to pick since the Norv Turner + Phillip Rivers era. Norv Turner has come across as impotent, while Phillip Rivers comes across as that entitled, old-money trust fund kid during one of his many screaming tirades to the refs/coaches/teammates, when the cookies crumbles naught his way...

Carson Palmer is a dick-head, no question about that. good for him though, apparently he had his first decent game whilst sporting the black-and-silver. I still feel bad about Jason Campbell, who is the nice guy Palmer dick-head

still a lot of tough picks this week, and yes, it always hurts to start the week with a Thursday loss


----------



## Care

Yea fuck Norv Turner, seriously. The fact that his team has carried his horrible coaching to a winning record during his tenure at San Diego does not redeem him in the slightest. Fire his ass.


----------



## axl blaze

did you like Marty? I was actually a big fan of his... I don't know how true SD fans feel about him, though


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> is it totally crazy to suggest that minnesota might be the team to deliver green bay their first defeat, this week?



Unless Rodgers isnt playing, ya its totally off the richter! He has too many weapons around him, against average corners and safeties, keep Jared Allen quiet and i reckon they'll win by 2 scores at least. 38-21.


----------



## alasdairm

suburu said:


> Interception Bowl


2 interceptions only...

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

Damn, missed the first game.

I think alasdair said in post one that one week could be missed for the picks to compete for the title at the end of the season.  Anyone can play along and go for the high percentages though, weekly, overall, or w/e.


----------



## Pegasus

oak @ sd (missed)
buf @ *dal*
*no *@ atl
*hou* @ tb
*stl* @ cle
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @* kc*
*jac* @ ind
*bal* @ sea
nyg @ *sf*
*det* @ chi
*ne* @ nyj
min @ *gb*


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> 2 interceptions only



Really thought there would be 5 at least. Rivers shouldve had 3 for definite.


----------



## Pander Bear

there were numerous near-misses.


----------



## MikeOekiM

suburu said:


> Unless Rodgers isnt playing, ya its totally off the richter! He has too many weapons around him, against average corners and safeties, keep Jared Allen quiet and i reckon they'll win by 2 scores at least. 38-21.


 
ponder almost beat packers his first start of his career. yeah this time its a lambeau but ponder should be much more comfortable atleast. so not a locked double digit loss. I am really not liking packers D


----------



## suburu

I dont like Packers D either but i think they'll improve from last weeks performance. I put 100 euros at 5/1 on The Packers about 6 weeks ago to win the Superbowl and was really confident about it. But now, im not so sure about them once it's postseason. These division games they have yet to play will tell a lot.

To say Ponder nearly beat them might be stretching it. He played well and kept them in the game. Woodson had 2 picks and shouldve had more. The Vikings secondary need to make some plays for them to do anything. Asher Allen and Abdullah were absolute dogshit in that game.


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> did you like Marty? I was actually a big fan of his... I don't know how true SD fans feel about him, though



I didnt really follow football closely when Mornhinweg as in SF. But the niners were competitive under Mariucci and I think the Eagles are a great offense so im gonna say yes.

Big opprotunity for the niners to add another feather to their cap of impressive wins. I do not think Brandon Jacobs style of running will be successful vs the niners so once again it is going to come down to the opposing QB vs our secondary. ELi Manning has been playing well but on the road against a great Defense like SF he might be in some obvious throwing situations which could lead to some turnovers.

If we are going to win a close game Alex Smith CAN NOT turn the ball over. Our O-line needs to show up in a big way.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ As a Giants fan I actually prefer that it is an away game for them.  The Giants really don't have the home-field advantage at the Meadowlands like the Jets do.  I think it has to do with them playing better when they are underdogs with no pressure on them (see SuperBowl XLII).  They can have a win on the road against a good team one week, and then lose at home to a shitty team the next.


----------



## Kenickie

oak @ sd (missed)
buf @ *dal*
*no *@ atl
*hou* @ tb
stl @ *cle*
*pit* @ cin
was @ *mia*
ten @ *car*
ari @ *phi*
den @* kc*
jac@ *ind*
*bal* @ sea
nyg @ *sf*
*det* @ chi
ne @ *nyj*
min @ *gb*


----------



## China Rider

glad i didn't post those 10 reasons why rams were going to beat the browns


----------



## China Rider

Methadone84 said:


> im gonna be rich after the falcons game



are you now poor?


----------



## Methadone84

Refs gonna ref. that was terrible. It felt like we destroyed them in every category passing rushing and somehow we lose. we do need a new offensive coordinator cuz turner should ran the ball in OT but of course they didnt.


----------



## Tommyboy

Horrible week for me.  I think I only have 7 correct picks so far.


----------



## Methadone84

China Rider said:


> are you now poor?



im gonna dissapeear


----------



## Pander Bear

damn jim, you went down this past week.


----------



## axl blaze

you win some you lose some. I'm just glad I had the foresight to not put any money on the NFL games this week - some weeks are stupid bets


----------



## alasdairm

what a brutal week. axl goes from first to last. props to pander bear on being the only person to pick arizona to beat philly.

how can i be smart enough to pick chicago and sf and be stupid enough to pick indianapolis? oh well. at least i got the consolation of seeing the patriots make rex ryan look like (even more of) an idiot 

*week 10*
Pegasus 10-5
China Rider 9-7
Pander Bear 9-7
suburu 9-7
Care 8-8
Tommyboy 8-8
Kenickie 7-8
3,4-dihydro 7-9
alasdairm 7-9
ChickenScratch 7-9
GenericMind 7-9
home team 6-10
Methadone84 6-10
axl blaze 5-11

*cumulative scores through week 10*


		Code:
	

Care            98  48  0.671
Pander Bear     96  50  0.658
axl blaze       94  52  0.644
DrinksWithEvil  54  30  0.643
Kenickie        83  47  0.638
3,4-dihydro     83  50  0.624
ChickenScratch  81  49  0.623
GenericMind     71  43  0.623
Kenickie        90  55  0.621
suburu          50  32  0.610
China Rider     89  57  0.610
Pegasus         88  57  0.607
Tommyboy        88  58  0.603
alasdairm       86  60  0.589
Methadone84     85  61  0.582
home team       81  65  0.555

*week 11*
*nyj* @ den
*oak* @ min
*buf* @ mia
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
sea @ *stl*
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

*nyj* @ den
oak @ *min*
*buf* @ mia
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
sea @ *stl*
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
*phi* @ nyg
*kc* @ ne


----------



## ChickenScratch

sea @ atl
ten @ atl


WAT?


----------



## GenericMind

OHSHI-i


----------



## Pegasus

It's sea @ stl (one key off)


----------



## alasdairm

fixed. thanks.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 11
*nyj* @ den
*oak* @ min
*buf* @ mia
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
*sea* @ stl
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

*nyj* @ den
oak @ *min*
*buf* @ mia
*cin* @ bal
jac @ *cle*
dal @ *was*
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
*sea* @ stl
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*


----------



## Methadone84

no way im in last alasdair is rigging this

week 11
*nyj *@ den
 oak @ *min*
*buf* @ mia
 cin @ *bal*
 jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
 tam @ *gb*
 car @ *det*
 ari @ *sf*
*sea* @ stl
 sd @ *chi*
 ten @ *atl*
 phi @ *nyg*
 kc @ *ne*

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

thanks for not counting my picks there, alasdair.


----------



## alasdairm

fixed.

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

thanks


----------



## China Rider

*nyj* @ den
*oak* @ min
buf @ *mia*
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
sea @ *stl*
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*


----------



## Pegasus

*nyj *@ den
*oak *@ min
*buf *@ mia
cin @ *bal*
*jac *@ cle
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
sea @ *stl*
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*


----------



## Pander Bear

nyj @ *den*
*oak *@ min
*buf *@ mia
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
*sea* @ stl
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*

I might rearrange some deck chairs right up til game time this week. Lots of question marks, lots of evenly matched teams.

OK: flipflop number 1– I'll take the Broncos option attack to gash the Jets defense at home. Nobody is picking them, mostly because tebow sucks, but i think they're suited to win this game.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. it's been a really interesting couple of weeks. i think most of these matchups are 'obvious' but, in a way, that makes me most nervous of all. looking forward to oakland in minnesota. with sd, kc and denver all facing toug games this week, oakland can take a big stride towards the division with a road win against minnesota's pretty poor pass defense.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

that Cinci VS Baltimore game is going to give me fits. since the Steelers have a bye week (thank god, injuries), I am going to put all my Sunday evening focus on that one


----------



## Care

*nyj *@ den
*oak *@ min
*buf *@ mia
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @* gb*
car @* det*
ari @ *sf*
*sea* @ stl
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*

GB looking really strong... who will stop them? Im hoping they lose a few games and the niners win out so we can have home field advantage if its niners/packers in the NFC championship.


----------



## axl blaze

Niners/Packers VS Steelers/Pats in SB? the Pats + Steelers have cinchy schedules from here on out

and the Niners/Packers look like they can beat everybody down in the NFC

although I see the Bears competing in the NFC and the Texans competing in the AFC


----------



## alasdairm

it's hard to see who's going to beat green bay - best bets look to be chicago or detroit (2 shots) or that away game in new york.

san francisco have a similar schedule remaining although they have to play two tough afc games in the ravens and the steelers. they do have arizona twice and st. louis twice though.

in the afc, the steelers schedule remaining is ok - they have to play the cleveland pass defense a couple of times which isn't easy. the pats defense seems to be waking up and their schedule remaining is, as you say, not the hardest ever.

other teams sure to feature in the mix are the ravens, giants, saints, bears and falcons. and what of the lions and the cowboys? the raiders?

this looks like a pivotal week for quite a few teams.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Falcons, Lions, Cowboys, and Raiders are good teams but I don't see them on the level as the ones that I mentioned

Steelers remaining schedule is easy while the Patriots remaining schedule makes me drool


----------



## Care

It never pays to be 100% certain on anything when talking about NFL football, but the 49ers definitely have the easiest schedule of any contender in the league. I could see them finishing the season 6-1 considering their schedule. I do think that NFC west teams arent as bad as everyone makes them out to be, but the niners are superior and will win the majority of their games going forward. BTW the 49ers are ranked #7 in scoring offense this season so far, an incredible statistic to anyone who has followed the team in recent years considering that pretty much all the players are the same.

On another note, despite losing in SF this last week the Giants look like a very solid team. If manning keeps playing at a high level and their skill position players can get healthy for the playoffs they could be a force.


----------



## suburu

week 11
*nyj* @ den
*oak* @ min
buf @ *mia*
cin @* bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
*sea* @ stl
sd @ *chi*
ten @* atl*
phi @* nyg*
kc @ *ne*


----------



## axl blaze

*nyj *@ den
*oak *@ min
*buf *@ mia
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal *@ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
*sea *@ stl
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

*nyj* @ den
*oak* @ min
*buf @ *mia
cin @* bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
sea @ *stl*
sd @ *chi*
ten @* atl*
phi @* nyg*
kc @ *ne*

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

looks like pretty much everybody is making pretty much the same picks - the sea @ stl game is going to be the decider 

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> GB looking really strong... who will stop them? Im hoping they lose a few games and the niners win out so we can have home field advantage if its niners/packers in the NFC championship.


 
I reckon the away game @ the Giants will be the only game that could cause them concern. Peyton must be helping Eli more than Painter while his neck is bollixed cos he's playing great. If the away game @ Detroit was on Thanksgiving night, it might be pretty tough but since its a midday start i think they'll have no problems.


Looking forward to Ravens-Bengals game, should be hard hitting close game and just glad that its a home tie with form the Bengals are showing. Another tough game 4 days later when the Niners show up so hope the team is hurting after Sundays turnover farce and get back on track with a convincing win.


----------



## GenericMind

I don't even have to look to know I'm the only one that picked KC over the Patriots.


----------



## axl blaze

I always LOL whenever someone says something to the effect of what ali just said - "probably coming down to the Seattle VS St Louis game." never in my mind would I have cared about the Seahawks against the Rams, but that is the magic of this thread

I agree with Suburu (our UK ambassador in this NFL thread) about the Bengals and the Ravens being the game of the week, for me. since Pittsburgh has a bye week, I think I will be focusing all of my latent energy on that one  Suburu, you've been a top addition to this years S + G forum

I hope I finish first this week! I'm sure many of you are just flabbergasted as to why someone like yours truly finished dead last, last week!


----------



## Pander Bear

ireland isn't in the UK, you loyalist scum.


----------



## Pegasus

My picks are the best picks ever.


----------



## suburu

axl blaze said:


> I agree with Suburu (our UK ambassador in this NFL thread) about the Bengals and the Ravens being the game of the week, for me. since Pittsburgh has a bye week, I think I will be focusing all of my latent energy on that one  Suburu, you've been a top addition to this years S + G forum



Cheers Axl, but fuck dude _our UK ambassador in this NFL thread_?? Not cool man but i'll let it slide this one time lol. Dont come to Ireland with that acid tongue.

I wont tar you with the loyalist scum brush like Pander did........ yet.


----------



## alasdairm

^ bogtrotter! 


Pegasus said:


> My picks are pretty much the same as everybody else's picks.


fixed.



alasdair


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> bogtrotter!


 
Ah yes, thats more like it!


----------



## Pander Bear

my own personal jesus. someone to hear my prayers. someone who cares.


----------



## Kenickie

alasdairm said:


> looks like pretty much everybody is making pretty much the same picks - the sea @ stl game is going to be the decider
> 
> alasdair





Pander Bear said:


> my own personal jesus. someone to hear my prayers. someone who cares.



or you know, _that_ one.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

*nyj* @ den
*oak* @ min
buf @ *mia*
cin @ *bal*
jac @ *cle*
*dal* @ was
tam @ *gb*
car @ *det*
ari @ *sf*
sea @ *stl*
sd @ *chi*
ten @ *atl*
phi @ *nyg*
kc @ *ne*


----------



## xstayfadedx

All I can say if the new england patriots or the new york giants don't get in the superbowl them I'm just not watching.


----------



## GenericMind

It's funny because I almost picked Denver, not because I thought they'd beat the Jets but because the Jets (were) leading the Bill's division.


----------



## alasdairm

Kenickie said:


> or you know, _that_ one.


yep... i changed my pick from denver to ny 

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

i've been saying it all season.  the jets suck.  i have no idea why i picked them.

i guess i'm just still not sold on this whole tebow college style offense.


----------



## GenericMind

I fully expect the Bills to go into NY and stomp the jets on their own turf as payback for the game in Buffalo a couple weeks ago. The Jets suck imo.


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> i've been saying it all season.  the jets suck.  i have no idea why i picked them.
> 
> i guess i'm just still not sold on this whole tebow college style offense.



And with good reason... most of denver's points came off of mistakes by the Jets. Though their rush D did predictably fall flat on its face during denver's last drive.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fell asleep.  didn't see the end.


----------



## Tommyboy

ChickenScratch said:


> i fell asleep.  didn't see the end.



So did the Jets defense.


----------



## Care

So who else is exited for HARBAUGHFEST on thanksgiving? No one? Well I am. Should be a damn good game. First time in NFL history two brothers face each other as head coaches, take that Rex Ryan, you overrated, overweight windbag.


----------



## axl blaze

haha. god damn, so it sounds like the Broncos won? fuck the NFL Network. I'm glad I'm not in Denver to hear all about Tebow 24/7

I don't think it's so much the Jets suck as so much Mark Sanchez sucks


----------



## suburu

Care said:


> So who else is exited for HARBAUGHFEST on thanksgiving? No one? Well I am. Should be a damn good game. First time in NFL history two brothers face each other as head coaches, take that Rex Ryan, you overrated, overweight windbag.


 
I am. I was. I still am, it should be bruising but Ray Lewis is out for the next 2 games which is a sickener. Im sure everyone was looking forward to see Lewis and Willis on the same stage.


----------



## Care

^ Should be some good games that week. With the Lions being competitive and the niners vs the ravens we're looking at a much better match up than in the past when the Lions would lose every time.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm super psyched for it. Between the niners, and detroit actually being a good team, Thanksgiving will actually have some decent games on this year.


----------



## axl blaze

Thanksgiving with relevant and exciting NFL games on?? NO WAI


----------



## Pander Bear

i really want to pick cinci, but i'm scared.


----------



## axl blaze

I think it's an enticing pick, but I will say that Baltimore is a safer bet (obviously most agree). I mean, very rarely do playoff-caliber teams lose to such a shitty team as Seattle, and very rarely also do playoff teams lose twice in two weeks. Cinci could pull the upset, but I have to go majority with Baltimore here

that being said, I would LOVE to see Cinci win today. it would pretty much make my Sunday


----------



## Pander Bear

so this week is pretty much going as expected. Are we all on cruise control now?


----------



## axl blaze

yeah. Pittsburgh's goin' to the Suuuuper Bowl?


----------



## Pander Bear

nah betch.


----------



## alasdairm

you guys see this: the nfl 11-12 playoff picture prediction thread

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

ali posts in thread on a tuesday: heart rises

its not the results: heart sinks

 

Ya, I seen it. I'll grace the thread with my presence in due course.


----------



## alasdairm

i'll score this rsn.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*week 11*
Pander Bear 12-2
suburu 12-2
3,4-dihydro 11-3
axl blaze 11-3
Care 11-3
ChickenScratch 11-3
China Rider 11-3
alasdairm 10-4
home team 10-4
Kenickie 10-4
Methadone84 10-4
GenericMind 9-5
Pegasus 9-5
Tommyboy 9-5

*cumulative scores through week 11*


		Code:
	

Care            109  51  0.681
Pander Bear     108  52  0.675
axl blaze       105  55  0.656
suburu           62  34  0.646
DrinksWithEvil   54  30  0.643
3,4-dihydro      94  53  0.639
ChickenScratch   92  52  0.639
Kenickie        100  59  0.629
China Rider     100  60  0.625
GenericMind      80  48  0.625
3,4-dihydro      83  50  0.624
Pegasus          97  62  0.610
Tommyboy         97  63  0.606
alasdairm        96  64  0.600
Methadone84      95  65  0.594
home team        91  69  0.569


*week 12*
*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
*sf* @ bal
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb* @ ten
*hou* @ jac
ari @ *stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
*den* @ sd
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*

three games this thursday! don't forget to make your picks for those by game time.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

#swag

*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb* @ ten
*hou* @ jac
*ari* @ stl
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
*den* @ sd
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*

ali i think you did the stl atl mispelling thing again.


----------



## alasdairm

yeah, i fixed it. thanks.

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Damn u Pander Boob. Thought i had it this week except you did a U-turn to follow that unbelievable jammy luckbox Tebow.


----------



## Pander Bear

lol— and I almost picked miami too. I think I'm about as angry with you as you are with me.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

11-3, I think. Words on the internet can be easily misinterpreted. We cool?


----------



## Methadone84

week 12
*gb* @ det
 mia @ *dal*
 sf @ *bal*
 min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb* @ ten
*hou* @ jac
 ari @ *stl*
 buf @ *nyj*
 cle @ *cin*
 was @ *sea*
*chi* @ oak
*ne*@ phi
*den* @ sd
*pit* @ kc
 nyg @ *no*

three games this thursday! don't forget to make your picks for those by game time.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb* @ ten
*hou* @ jac
*ari* @ stl
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
*was* @ sea
*chi* @ oak
*ne* @ phi
*den* @ sd
*pit* @ kc
*nyg* @ no


----------



## suburu

*week 12*
*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
tb @ *ten*
*hou* @ jac
ari @ *stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
den @ *sd*
*pit* @ kc
nyg @* no*

Great games this week. Packers Lions should be a crazy shootout. I'd like to predict the Detroit fans put Nickelback in a collective crossfaced chicken wing at halftime but thats hoping for too much.


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 12
*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
*car *@ ind
tb @ *ten*
*hou *@ jac
*ari* @ stl
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
*den* @ sd
*pit* @ kc
*nyg* @ no

tough picks this week.  figured i'd go out on a limb on a few.


----------



## GenericMind

*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
car @ *ind*
tb @ *ten*
*hou* @ jac
ari @ *stl*
*buf* @ nyj
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
ne @ *phi*
den @ *sd*
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*


----------



## alasdairm

nobody taking detroit to beat gb? the gb defense is the 2nd worst in terms of pass yards per game and 5th worst in terms of tuchdowns given up. like new england, they have a powerhouse offense to make up for mediocre defense. on the other hand, the detroit defense is 5th in the league in pass yards per game and 3rd in touchdowns. food for thought...

for now, i'm sticking with green bay for now but this should be an awesome shoot-out...

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

while i think green bay is very beatable, it's not gonna be detroit.  they kind of suck.


----------



## China Rider

gb @ *det*
*mia* @ dal
*sf* @bal
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
tb @ *ten*
*hou* @ jac
ari @* stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
den @ *sd*
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*


----------



## China Rider

everyone took gb and dal

if they only knew


----------



## alasdairm

i still haven't made my mind up about the gb game. i think detroit is going to beat them at least one of the two times they play them. is this the week?

what's your thinking on the miami win?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

miami is red hot(is it 2 or 3 wins in a row i dunno?), finally figured out how to manage their running game,  and several loses they have were splitting hairs


----------



## alasdairm

well, they have won three in a row but against teams with mediocre offense and defense. the cowboys run and pass defense is ok and their offense - pass and rush - is better than anything miami has faced in the last 3 weeks.

props for the detroit choice. i may end up tossing a coin on that one 

alasdair


----------



## suburu

alasdairm said:


> i think detroit is going to beat them at least one of the two times they play them. is this the week?



I have GB but im not confident. If Detroit are going to beat them, it has to be this game. I've said all along, GB @ Detroit and @ Giants could be their potential losses. If they cant sack Stafford or make him throw some INT's, Megatron could have a MONSTER day. I can see GBs O-line having some problems but i can Woodson/T.Williams having 2 or 3 picks too. 

If the Panthers can rack up 35 points against this supposed great defense, what can Aaron Rodgers do? This could be similar to Packers - Cardinals playoff game a couple of years ago. 42-38 Packers


----------



## GenericMind

Green Bay in invincible like AIDs.


----------



## axl blaze

GB might be good, but they're not that good. there are fundamental chinks in the armor that some don't heed. for example, Aaron Rodgers has been getting sacked left and right, their defense gives up second-most yards per game in the league, and their run game is meh at best. however GB has won them all because not all teams like the high-octane Saints can score more TDs per game with them

I am actually thinking about taking Detroit, as this is the only game I can see GB losing. I understand wholly that GB has the odds to win, however, it's not a bad bet to take here this week. not many are picking the Nasty D to win, so it is a nice way to get a potential leg-up on everyone else

I'm leaning towards Detroit for these reasons
*
EDIT - BIG UPs* to last weeks' winners PB and our own Irish ex-pat Suburu

the Notorious Axl Blaze was only a game behind. it's nice to see Stella get her groove back


----------



## Pegasus

gb @ *det*
mia @ *dal*
*sf* @bal
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb* @ ten
*hou* @ jac
ari @ *stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
*den* @ sd
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*


----------



## axl blaze

gb @ *det*
mia @ *dal*
*sf *@ bal
min @ *atl*
*car *@ ind
*tb *@ ten
*hou *@ jac
ari @ *stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne *@ phi
den @ *sd*
*pit *@ kc
nyg @ *no*

picked these in under a minute. trying something new this week, decided on Detroit winning before-hand (obvi)


----------



## Kenickie

*gb @ *det
mia @ *dal*
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
*car *@ ind
*tb *@ ten
*hou *@ jac
*ari @ *stl
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne *@ phi
*den @ *sd
*pit *@ kc
nyg @ *no*


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> gb @ *det*
> mia @ *dal*
> *sf *@ bal
> min @ *atl*
> *car *@ ind
> *tb *@ ten
> *hou *@ jac
> ari @ *stl*
> buf @ *nyj*
> cle @ *cin*
> was @ *sea*
> chi @ *oak*
> *ne *@ phi
> den @ *sd*
> *pit *@ kc
> nyg @ *no*
> 
> picked these in under a minute. trying something new this week, decided on Detroit winning before-hand (obvi)


----------



## axl blaze

shit son I'd take my picks any day over yours, cash money


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> shit son I'd take my picks any day over yours, cash money



i only looked at your first pick pakcers lions.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm gonna go out on a whim for either the instant kill or the instant fall thru with my picks

go hard or go home, I'm feelin


----------



## Methadone84

eagles gonna beat the pats is my upset special. WATCH OUT ALASDAIR

its gonna happen


----------



## axl blaze

^ that'd be tite. honestly, do you guys feel like sometimes you want to see a team beat the team that you predicted to win the actual game, just because it would be awesome? to the point where you wouldn't mind a lose? that's exactly how I was feeling for the Bengals to surprise upset the Ravens that I picked during last week's match-up. I wouldn't mind the Bengals winning that game even though I picked the Ravens to win


----------



## Methadone84

axl blaze said:


> ^ that'd be tite. honestly, do you guys feel like sometimes you want to see a team beat the team that you predicted to win the actual game, just because it would be awesome? to the point where you wouldn't mind a lose? that's exactly how I was feeling for the Bengals to surprise upset the Ravens that I picked during last week's match-up. I wouldn't mind the Bengals winning that game even though I picked the Ravens to win



well i hate the patriots and eagles so thats not what i was doing.


----------



## Care

*gb* @ det
mia @ *dal*
*sf *@ bal
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb *@ ten
*hou* @ jac
ari @ *stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
chi @ *oak*
*ne* @ phi
den @ *sd*
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*

Everyone picking seattle over the skins who almost beat the cowboys last week.... surprised to see respect for the NFC west. Personally I think Seattle is the best team in the division besides the niners and they can be scary at home.


----------



## Methadone84

redskins are awful with all their injuries only reason it was close is because cowboys are overrated themselves plus division games are always close it seems


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

*gb* @ det
*mia* @ dal
sf @ *bal*
min @ *atl*
*car* @ ind
*tb* @ ten
*hou* @ jac
ari @ *stl*
buf @ *nyj*
cle @ *cin*
was @ *sea*
*chi* @ oak
*ne* @ phi
den @ *sd*
*pit* @ kc
nyg @ *no*


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Everyone picking seattle over the skins who almost beat the cowboys last week.... surprised to see respect for the NFC west. Personally I think Seattle is the best team in the division besides the niners and they can be scary at home.


 


Methadone84 said:


> redskins are awful with all their injuries only reason it was close is because cowboys are overrated themselves plus division games are always close it seems



I'm pretty sure I picked the Redskins.  Sexy Rexy seems to be a lot better now than he was when he was with the Bears.

Speaking of the Bears, nobody has faith in the back-up QB?  He played really well against Green Bay last year in that playoff game.


----------



## Methadone84

nevermind switching pick to pats since nnamdi got injured in practice


----------



## Pander Bear

China Rider said:


> everyone took gb and dal
> 
> if they only knew



he wrote, as miami and detroit do everything in their power to lose these games. Sorry, man.


----------



## thebay420

Man no one respects the niners still>? I mean they are 9-1 and still barely getting any respect from yall.. whats up with that?


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> everyone took gb and dal
> 
> if they only knew


lol.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

> everyone took SF
> if they only knew



ftfy


----------



## axl blaze

thebay420 said:


> Man no one respects the niners still>? I mean they are 9-1 and still barely getting any respect from yall.. whats up with that?



the Niners are good, but any team can be good for 8 games

you play in the NFC West

try playing a team like the Ravens twice a year, and then in the playoffs 

Niners will get my respect when they earn it. Walsh is dead, after all


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

fuck i wish i woulda been picking teams. NEXT YEAR im on it.


----------



## China Rider

three losses aint a bad week imo

i was more upset with the fact these teams didn't win than i was the fact that i personally, 'lost'

this pick'em and dick'um thing is just a game

NFL is real bro, it's fucking REAL


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> the Niners are good, but any team can be good for 8 games
> 
> you play in the NFC West
> 
> try playing a team like the Ravens twice a year, and then in the playoffs
> 
> Niners will get my respect when they earn it. Walsh is dead, after all


 
We have only played 2 division games so far this year so the "NFC West is weak" argument doesn't really hold water at the moment. If you take away the week 10 win vs the cardinals the 49ers were on a 7 game winning streak outside of the division. The niners have beaten good teams this year. The fact that they lost to a tough Ravens team on the road on a short week with some tough calls that took points off the board does not take their legitimacy down much. The only other loss this year was to the cowboys, who were down by 14 in the fourth quarter against us. If our secondary hadn't allowed like 200 passing yards in the 4th quarter and overtime we would have been undefeated coming into week 11.

I understand why people tend to doubt a team that hasn't been good for a while, but when you look at this season I dont think you can really make a case that the niners are not a top-5 team in the NFL right now. Unless a NFC team (other than the packers) runs the table for the rest of the season we are pretty much guaranteed a first round bye in the playoffs.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm editing this post because PB posted it under my account while drunk and it looks fucking weird as shit every time i see it, especially because i told him to change his pick from SF to Baltimore because i knew Baltimore would win, not just because they were at home. plus, it was obviously not bitchy enough to be a Ken post.


----------



## Pander Bear

tebow just keeps finding ways to beat shitty teams. its amazing!


----------



## Tommyboy

My picks are looking pretty good so far.  I might have been the only one that picked Washington, but that was kinda offset by me picking Chicago when almost everyone else went with Oakland.

I was surprised to see that I had picked Denver, so was relieved to see I got that right now that I'm looking over my picks.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya man, you've been doing better since you stopped trying to pick crazy black swan upsets.  I am Happy to ride the denver and 'zona train to the winner's circle this week again. (that's not true, somebody has only missed one this week so far)


----------



## Pander Bear

chickendick, kenickie, and myself all go 13-3 this week, making you look like foolz. 

Something in the water down here, no?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> Something in the water down here, no?



the shit river?  aka: the chattahoochie


----------



## Pander Bear

microscopic pieces of gold and DNA fragments of successful rednecks from Lake Lanier?


----------



## alasdairm

*week 12*
ChickenScratch 14-2
Kenickie 14-2
Pander Bear 14-2
suburu 13-3
Tommyboy 13-3
alasdairm 12-4
Methadone84 12-4
Pegasus 12-4
Care 11-5
3,4-dihydro 10-6
axl blaze 10-6
China Rider 10-6
GenericMind 10-6
home team 8-8

*cumulative scores through week 12*


		Code:
	

Pander Bear     122  54  0.693
Care            120  56  0.682
suburu           75  37  0.670
ChickenScratch  106  54  0.663
axl blaze       115  61  0.653
Kenickie        114  61  0.651
DrinksWithEvil   54  30  0.643
3,4-dihydro     104  59  0.638
China Rider     110  66  0.625
GenericMind      90  54  0.625
Tommyboy        110  66  0.625
Pegasus         109  66  0.623
alasdairm       108  68  0.614
Methadone84     107  69  0.608
home team        99  77  0.563


*week 13*
phi @ *sea*
*atl* @ hou
*kc* @ chi
*den* @ min
*ten* @ buf
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
*car* @ tb
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

*phi* @ sea
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
den @ *min*
ten @ *buf*
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
*car* @ tb
oak @ *mia*
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac


----------



## Pander Bear

damn ali, I lived for days under the mistaken impression thatv the jets shit the bed playing buffalo. This is a pleasant awakening.


----------



## Kenickie

are you sure, TommyBoy? i'm pretty sure all those Tebowists out there can give plenty of reasons as to why they can beat Minnesota. their game against Atlanta had deceptively close scores.


----------



## alasdairm

Pander Bear said:


> damn ali, I lived for days under the mistaken impression thatv the jets shit the bed playing buffalo. This is a pleasant awakening.


yep - just ask stevie johnson what happened at the end of that game 

congratulations on a solid 14-2 week and your new position at the top of the table.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

*phi* @ sea
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
*ten* @ buf
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
car @ *tb*
*oak* @ mia
nyj @ *was*
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
gb @ *nyg*
det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac


----------



## Pander Bear

thanks— this is how it feels, but 've been told its not cool to take it so seriously, but i can't help it


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> gb @ *nyg*


the giants to beat green bay. bold pick.

is this the week...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

what an easy week last week. and I totally blew it due to GB, and ya'll know I did really mean to pick Baltimore over San Fran


----------



## ChickenScratch

alasdairm said:


> the giants to beat green bay. bold pick.
> 
> is this the week...
> 
> alasdair



yea, probably not, but i figured...fuck it.

if anyone can put points on their D it's Eli.  Figure...home game plus pissed off team plus Eli Manning, might equal an upset over the pack.


----------



## Methadone84

week 13
*phi* @ sea
*atl* @ hou
 kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
*ten* @ buf
 cin @ *pit*
 ind @ *ne*
 car @ *tb*
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
 stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
 det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac

alasdair 


Last edited by alasdairm; Today at 14:22.


----------



## axl blaze

congrats CS, Ken, and PB for all winning this week

I fucking hate Marlo, but you had me watching Wire clips for an hour straight


----------



## suburu

lol me too, but its Cheese who does it for me, hate that knob jockey.

Congrats on the win guys and girl. Of course i had Arizona but went back and picked The Rams and they screwed me for about the 5th time. And i've only been on 1 of Timmys miracles.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree mostly with Cheese. Method Man played him well, but like a caricature of a modern d-boy/hustler. Cheese had some memorable, funny scenes, like that one time when he joined up with Frog aka that also hilarious wigger working the docks, and punked Ziggy Sobotka outta his ride and said not even a black guy could pull off his jacket

Cheese was well, cheesy, but Marlow was a flash-in-the-pan psychopath murderer. you might be able to hold down the corners like that for a year or so, but I have a feeling that the Hungry Man and Prop Joe and even Avon's of the scene finally get back on top. by playing by the rules, kinda

although one of my Top 5 characters in Slim Charles... haha, what he does to Cheese in the last episode of the entire series goes to show. people who play the Game like Cheese or Marlow get what they deserve

damn... and the Baltimore Ravens are doing quite swell so far, too!!


----------



## Care

I demand a recount!

*phi* @ sea
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
den @ *min*
ten @ *buf*
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
car @* tb*
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
*sd *@ jac


----------



## Pander Bear

phi @ *sea*
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
*ten* @ buf
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
car @* tb*
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
sd @ *jac*


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

phi @ *sea*
atl @ *hou*
kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
*ten* @ buf
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
*car* @ tb
oak @ *mia*
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac


----------



## suburu

@Axl "How you expect to run with the wolves come night when you spend all day sparring with the puppies?" Makes me want to sit down and watch all over again. 




axl blaze said:


> damn... and the Baltimore Ravens are doing quite swell so far, too!!


Thats cos they all went to Balls So Hard University man! When i think of the 3 losses, it brings me back down to earth. The last 4 games, we've won 3 against really tough opposition but lost to the worst team. So i'll refrain from any wild Ravens predictions for the next few weeks.


----------



## GenericMind

*phi* @ sea
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
den @ *min*
ten @ *buf*
cin @ *pit*
*ind* @ ne
car @ *tb*
oak @ *mia*
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac


----------



## alasdairm

^ no indianapolis pick, gm?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Jesus I would have been so pissed. Nice catch. Fikst


----------



## alasdairm

it would have been priceless if i had kept my mouth shut and indy somehow found a way to win 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

phi @ *sea*
atl @ *hou*
kc @* chi*
*den* @ min
ten @ *buf*
*cin* @ pit
ind @ *ne*
*car* @ tb
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @ *no*
*sd* @ jac

no rams this week

the horns will roar vs beatnik bay in week 17 @ stl


----------



## Methadone84

wow rams will win now that u didnt pick them


----------



## China Rider

long past the point of caring if they win or not

it's sad man

i miss that feeling you get after your team wins a big one

hell i even miss that knot in your anus you get after your team loses a game

it's been so long

hold me


----------



## Methadone84

China Rider said:


> long past the point of caring if they win or not
> 
> it's sad man
> 
> i miss that feeling you get after your team wins a big one
> 
> hell i even miss that knot in your anus you get after your team loses a game
> 
> it's been so long
> 
> hold me




dont worry


----------



## suburu

*week 13*
*phi *@ sea
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
ten @ *buf*
cin @ *pit*
ind @* ne*
car @* tb*
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @* sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @* no*
*sd *@ jac


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> phi @ *sea*
> stl @ *sf*



Im looking forward to watching my team succeed this week. Dont forget that you still have 2 games left against the niners. You guys did beat the saints though, so I guess anything can happen.


----------



## Kenickie

*phi *@ sea
*atl* @ hou
kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
ten @ *buf*
cin @ *pit*
ind @* ne*
car @* tb*
*oak* @ mia
*nyj* @ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @* sf*
*gb* @ nyg
det @* no*
*sd *@ jac


----------



## Pegasus

*phi* @ sea
atl @ *hou*
kc @ *chi*
*den* @ min
ten @ *buf*
cin @ *pit*
ind @ *ne*
*car* @ tb
*oak* @ mia
*nyj *@ was
*bal* @ cle
*dal* @ ari
stl @ *sf*
*gb *@ nyg
det @ *no*
sd @ *jac*


----------



## axl blaze

*phi *@ sea
*atl *@ hou
    kc @ *chi*
*den *@ min
*ten *@ buf
    cin @ *pit*
    ind @ *ne*
*car *@ tb
*oak *@ mia
*nyj *@ was
*bal *@ cle
*dal *@ ari
    stl @ *sf*
*gb *@ nyg
    det @ *no*
*sd *@ jac 

I'm taking some chances and hope that Carolina and Tenn win and elevate me above everybody else


----------



## Tommyboy

Kenickie said:


> are you sure, TommyBoy? i'm pretty sure all those Tebowists out there can give plenty of reasons as to why they can beat Minnesota. their game against Atlanta had deceptively close scores.



I'll take Minnesota at home.


----------



## alasdairm

^ because they're _so_ good at home this year 

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

As if they are _so_ good anywhere.  

Peterson isn't playing so I'm going to switch my pick... Actually fuck it, I'm sticking with it.


----------



## alasdairm

just twisting your melon, man. 

i'm close to bottom of the prediction thread table this season so i can't talk...

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

who's got two thumbs and picked seattle??

---->this guy<----


Feel bad for Vince young throwing that last pick 6 though. I want better things for him than disappointing those shitty obnoxious fans.


----------



## Tommyboy

Props to alasdair, Pander, 3,4, and China who picked Seattle.  I honestly haven't watched Seattle play at all this year (even missed them playing the Giants) so I wasn't about to pick them over the Eagles.  Now, my Giants should be straight if they beat Dallas both times they play them.


----------



## China Rider

i really haven't watched much football at all this year

and don't really watch high lights

i actually think being able to watch a team is pretty irrelevant when it comes to making selections

shit, i aint no talent scout 

i see who wins every week and listen to a little sports radio, and those outlets give me enough information on what's piping on the streetz


----------



## alasdairm

Tommyboy said:


> Props to Pander, 3,4, and China who picked Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdairm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *week 13*
> phi @ *sea*
Click to expand...

just sayin'...



alasdair


----------



## suburu

2 minutes into the game last night i realised i made the wrong pick in Philly! I'm happy though Seattle won and Lynch stomped all over them! BEASTMODE!


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



As you do with scoring, I have fixed my mistake.  

I will say this though, the pick doesn't seem as impressive now, since 4 of you made it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i struggled with that one.

two shit teams, really.

should've picked the home team.


----------



## neveroddoreven

yeh, was an impressive stat they showed, seattle had the second best home record int he nfl in the last...(cant remember how long) but was very good


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'd love to see a game there.


----------



## suburu

Man my picks look like dogshit this week. Cam Newton is punishing me for taking him out of my fantasy team and picking the Suckaneers.

Newton has more receiving yards than Blount has rushing.


----------



## Pegasus

I thought my picks were great this week, then I remembered I changed Seattle to Philly and KC to Chicago   I fucking knew better!


----------



## Kenickie

i'd love to see giants win this one


----------



## suburu

^ I think we have the exact same ('orrible) picks so im glad they didnt win it!

Giants were hard done-by there. That vital 3rd down penalty was huuuuuuuge and the refs bail the champs out with a dodgy call. Great game though.


----------



## Pander Bear

this whole week has been a god damned mess.

3,4 was near perfect, though.


----------



## Care

I cant predict shit in this league anymore wtf.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm doing pretty damn good so far

for some reason, NFL has always been the easiest sport for me to predict. if one thinks that the NFL is tough, just you try college sometimes. those upsets will have you twisting your own melon


----------



## Care

^ Well college is incredibly imbalanced between the good and bad teams so IDK if I agree with that. Depends on the matchup I guess.


----------



## axl blaze

it's tough for me because the WTF upsets seem more WTF

for example, Purdue besting tOSU. there was no reason that game should have went that way (blocked point-after kick). I'm just trying to say that on the pro level, there aren't any teams quite on the Purdue Boilermakers kinda level


----------



## Pander Bear

how about "tOSU is only as good as purdue" for an explanation.


----------



## Pander Bear

so changing my pick to jax was a "huge mistake"


----------



## alasdairm

*week 13*
3,4-dihydro 14-2
alasdairm 13-3
axl blaze 11-5
China Rider 11-5
Methadone84 10-6
Pander Bear 10-6
Pegasus 10-6
Tommyboy 10-6
Kenickie 9-7
suburu 9-7
Care 8-8
ChickenScratch 8-8
home team 8-8
GenericMind 7-9

*cumulative scores through week 13*


		Code:
	

Pander Bear     132  60  0.688
Care            128  64  0.667
3,4-dihydro     118  61  0.659
axl blaze       126  66  0.656
suburu           84  44  0.656
ChickenScratch  114  62  0.648
Kenickie        123  68  0.644
DrinksWithEvil   54  30  0.643
alasdairm       121  71  0.630
China Rider     121  71  0.630
Tommyboy        120  72  0.625
Pegasus         119  72  0.623
Methadone84     117  75  0.609
GenericMind      97  63  0.606
home team       107  85  0.557


*week 14*
cle @ *pit*
hou @ *cin*
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
atl @ *car*
tb @ *jac*
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
buf @ *sd*
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

impressive 3, 4


----------



## Tommyboy

cle @ *pit*
hou @ *cin*
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
*phi* @ mia
*atl* @ car
*tb* @ jac
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
*buf *@ sd
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 14
cle @ *pit*
hou @ *cin*
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
no @ *ten*
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
*atl* @ car
tb @ *jac*
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
buf @ *sd*
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> impressive 3, 4


 
Thank you. 


Props to alasdair as well, who had a damn good week on what was a tough one, and keeps this whole damn thread together. 


I think this is the first week I have ever stood alone in first. I'm proud


----------



## alasdairm

i think the general standard of picking is pretty high. for comparison, the percentages for the yahoo experts are mike silver at 0.708, jason cole at 0.630, les carpenter at 0.682 and yahoo users at 0.672.

none of those picked seattle to bet philly this week 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I've always been amazed at how well we do picks here year in and year out

most of us are constantly above and beyond ESPN "experts"


----------



## axl blaze

cle @ *pit*
    hou @ *cin*
    min @ *det*
*ne *@ was
    kc @ *nyj*
*no *@ ten
    ind @ *bal*
    phi @ *mia*
*atl *@ car
*tb *@ jac
    chi @ *den*
*sf *@ ari
    oak @ *gb*
    buf @ *sd*
    nyg @ *dal*
    stl @ *sea *

another big week for the home teams


----------



## Pander Bear

cle @ *pit*
hou @ *cin*
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
*atl* @ car
*tb* @ jac
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
*buf* @ sd
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*


----------



## China Rider

since i'm dead even with him

all i care about is beating alasdair'um


cle @ *pit*
*hou* @ cin
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
*phi* @ mia
*atl* @ car
*tb* @ jac
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
buf @ *sd*
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*

i'm not picking the rams any more this year, because the schedule is brutal and i don't want them to win

2nd or 3rd draft pick looks cool on paper


----------



## Care

cle @ *pit*
*hou* @ cin
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no *@ ten
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
*atl *@ car
*tb *@ jac
chi @ *den*
*sf *@ ari
oak @* gb*
buf @ *sd*
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*


----------



## alasdairm

is this the week that gb loses?

it's not as crazy as it sounds. if oakland had mcfadden, i'd say it was more likely but even wiht bush, if they pound the ball against green bay's average run defense they'll keep the offense on the side. even more surprisingly, gb has the *31st*-ranked (that's second worst in football) pass defense. the oakland receiving corp. is injured but heyward-bey and schillens are picking up the slack.

i'm sticking with my green bay pick but, if gb has to lose a game, i'm rooting for oakland to do it this week.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

That would have been NO, but it didnt happen.


----------



## axl blaze

GB's defense is pretty sloppy this year. they are lucky to have a pretty easy regular season schedule, but I'm thinking their porous defense will hopefully cause them to lose a game in the playoffs this year


----------



## Care

^ I am also hoping they lose early in the playoffs so the niners can cruise to the superbowl with homefield advantage!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

cle @ *pit*
*hou* @ cin
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
*atl* @ car
*tb* @ jac
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
buf @ *sd*
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*


----------



## suburu

Giants had the best chance out of anyone and blew it. GB win.



alasdairm said:


> gb has the *31st*-ranked (that's second worst in football) pass defense. the oakland receiving corp. is injured but heyward-bey and schillens are picking up the slack.


Their pass defense has been surprisingly awful, giving up big plays but they are 2nd in the league for forcing turnovers which is why Rogers will probably have 40 TD's and 4000 yds after this game.


----------



## suburu

*week 14*
cle @* pit*
hou @ *cin*
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
atl @ *car*
tb @ *jac*
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
buf @ *sd*
nyg @ *dal*
stl @* sea*


----------



## Methadone84

week 14
 cle @ *pit*
 hou @ *cin*
 min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
 kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
 ind @ *bal*
*phi* @ mia
*atl* @ car
*tb* @ jac
 chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
 oak @ *gb*
 buf @ *sd*
*nyg* @ dal
 stl @ *sea*

alasdair


----------



## Pegasus

cle @ *pit*
*hou *@ cin
min @ *det*
*ne *@ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no *@ ten
ind @ *bal*
*phi *@ mia
atl @ *car*
tb @ *jac*
chi @ *den*
*sf *@ ari
oak @ *gb*
*buf *@ sd
nyg @ *dal*
stl @ *sea*


----------



## axl blaze

it looks like a lot of our picks are similar for the first half, but they vary towards the end

for example, I think two big games are Buf VS SD (I'm taking SD) and NY Giants VS Dallas (I'm taking Dal)

also for example, mine and say PBs picks look alike till the end. we actually are polar opposites, he's taking the other team. this makes watching the last two Sunday night games that more interesting

expect my picks to win


----------



## GenericMind

cle @ *pit*
hou @ *cin*
min @ *det*
ne @ *was*
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
*phi* @ mia
*atl* @ car
tb @ *jac*
chi @ *den*
*sf *@ ari
oak @ *gb*
*buf* @ sd
nyg @ *dal*
stl @ *sea*


----------



## Kenickie

cle @ *pit*
*hou @ *cin
min @ *det*
*ne* @ was
kc @ *nyj*
*no* @ ten
ind @ *bal*
phi @ *mia*
*atl* @ car
*tb* @ jac
chi @ *den*
*sf* @ ari
oak @ *gb*
*buf* @ sd
*nyg* @ dal
stl @ *sea*

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

according to my math the man from 1977 wins straight up this week

me and care had the same picks besides the phi/mia game

as bad as i wanted the dolphins to win, everybody knows they suck cock at home

1/2 tempted to change my pick to the rams tonight, because the guy starting quarterback, hell i dont even know his name....rams have this thing with qbs starting that nobody has ever heard of and end up being great...see kurt warner and marc bulger


----------



## axl blaze

well it looks like PB and I split that imperative two game stretch. that NYG VS Dallas game was crazy, neither team played any defense against the pass. I thought I had ya


----------



## Pander Bear

derp! i'm regretting several of my picks. still in the lead tho.


----------



## alasdairm

*week 14*
China Rider 14-2
3,4-dihydro 13-3
Care 13-3
Methadone84 13-3
Pegasus 13-3
alasdairm 12-4
ChickenScratch 12-4
Kenickie 12-4
Tommyboy 12-4
axl blaze 11-5
GenericMind 11-5
Pander Bear 11-5
suburu 11-5
home team 10-6

*cumulative scores through week 14*


		Code:
	

Pander Bear     143  65  0.688
Care            141  67  0.678
ChickenScratch  136  66  0.673
3,4-dihydro     131  64  0.672
suburu           95  49  0.660
axl blaze       137  71  0.659
Kenickie        135  72  0.652
China Rider     135  73  0.649
DrinksWithEvil   54  30  0.643
alasdairm       133  75  0.639
Pegasus         132  75  0.638
Tommyboy        132  76  0.635
Methadone84     130  78  0.625
GenericMind     108  68  0.614
home team       117  91  0.563


*week 15*
jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
mia @ *buf*
*det* @ oak
cle @ *ari*
nyj @ *phi*
*ne* @ den
*bal* @ sd
pit @ *sf*

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

week 15
jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
*mia* @ buf
*det* @ oak
cle @ *ari*
nyj @ *phi*
*ne* @ den
*bal* @ sd
*pit* @ sf

alasdair


----------



## Care

jac @* atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin *@ stl
sea @ *chi*
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
*mia *@ buf
*det* @ oak
cle @ *ari*
*nyj* @ phi
*ne *@ den
*bal *@ sd
pit @* sf*


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 15
jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
mia @ *buf*
det @ *oak*
cle @ *ari*
nyj @ *phi*
*ne* @ den
*bal* @ sd
*pit* @ sf

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
mia @ *buf*
*det* @ oak
cle @ *ari*
nyj @ *phi*
*ne* @ den
*bal* @ sd
*pit* @ sf


----------



## Methadone84

week 15
 jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
 car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
 was @ *nyg*
 mia @ *buf*
*det* @ oak
 cle @ *ari*
*nyj* @ phi
 ne @ *den*
*bal* @ sd
*pit* @ sf

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

seattle's made believers of a few of us, i see.

game of the week is monday night. should be a great game...

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

actually, they played like utter shite the other day— but against a team lacking forte and a quarterback who knows the bear's complicated offense... I'll pick them (with hesitation) to lose slower than the bears.


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah that game was horrendous at times. I say it's because of all those Pac-10 players and coaches getting together in an NFL game 

congrats China Rider! and damn. you know your Pick Ems League is good when last place is 11-5. some people here would run circles around my money League!!


----------



## Care

The PAC-12 players were the ones having a good game actually, doug baldwin and marshawn lynch had great performances.


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> The PAC-12 players were the ones having a good game actually, doug baldwin and marshawn lynch had great performances.



I dunno bro, I saw #55 of the St Louis Rams, James Laurenitis, in just about every hot damn tackle myself here 

Pete Carrol, I will admit, is doing a good job trying to build up Seattle. he cleaned up house. shit. both teams cleaned up house. I think I remember hearing that almost all the STL special teams punt returners mostly met last week. would be weird


----------



## China Rider

statistically, for the span of three years, the rams from '09-'11 is the worst offense since like the 1930s

and yet spags remains the coach, i say give mchoody a chance at the last three games, than when he fails just ditch him, where he'll be the next coach at like a sub par acc school, wishin' he was as gay as lane kiffin 

i wish we still had crazy ass mike martz and his black friend lovey smith, lucky chicago 

bring in isaac bruce as a receiving coach so i can blow my load on my #80 blue and yellow '99 jersey  every sunday, win or lose

week 15
jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
sea @ *chi*
*no* @ min
was @* nyg*
mia @ *buf*
*det* @ oak
cle @* ari*
nyj @* phi*
ne @ *den*
bal @ *sd*
pit @ *sf*


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
*mia* @ buf
*det* @ oak
*cle* @ ari
*nyj* @ phi
*ne* @ den
*bal* @ sd
pit @ *sf*


----------



## suburu

week 15
jac @* atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
sea @ *chi*
*no* @ min
was @* nyg*
*mia* @ buf
*det* @ oak
cle @* ari*
nyj @ *phi*
*ne* @ den
*bal* @ sd
pit @* sf*


----------



## Kenickie

jac @ *atl*
*dal* @ tb
*gb* @ kc
*ten* @ ind
 car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
 sea @ *chi*
*no* @ min
 was @ *nyg*
 mia @ *buf*
*det* @ oak
 cle @ *ari*
*nyj* @ phi
 ne @ *den*
*bal* @ sd
*pit* @ sf

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

i'm not picking the seachickens for anything after watching them fumble their way to a win monday. also maybe picking sf if big ben continues to not make practice. this is the third time in a row (i think) of me picking buffalo. they better not lose. again. i'm also surprised at everyone picking philly over the jest. what changed? even page 2 & yahoo are taking jest.


----------



## ChickenScratch

am i the only one picking oakland over detroit?  i think detroit sucks.


----------



## Kenickie

oakland isn't much better imho


----------



## Pander Bear

what, and the raiders don't? I agree with kenickie though— I have serious qualms over picking seattle. They played like complete shit. Lots of awful choice to make this week, and I'm going to curse the whole fucking league if I don't come out ahead.


----------



## axl blaze

jac @ *atl*
*dal *@ tb
*gb *@ kc
*ten *@ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin *@ stl
sea @ *chi*
*no *@ min
was @ *nyg*
mia @ *buf*
*det *@ oak
cle@ *ari*
*nyj *@ phi
ne @ *den*
*bal *@ sd
*pit* @ sf

tough week

edit - going back with Pitt!!


----------



## Kenickie

axl -- why browns?


----------



## alasdairm

looks like a few people are jumping on the tebow train. pats have struggled against the broncos lately. it's going to be an interesting game.

pats give up a lot of yards but the defense is looking better and better as the postseason looms...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> axl -- why browns?



because CLEVELAND IS THE CITY

hahaha. it's not like Arizona is on fire. Cleveland still plays pretty good defense and they are a real pesky team. I think the game will be close

re: Broncos VS Pats. besides the MNF game this is the second best game for watching for me. the Pats have the worst defense in the league and I see Tim Tebow giving them fits and edging out a victory if the Denver defense and Von Miller keep it close. the Broncos most certainly aren't a team made to play catch-up, and if Tom Brady scores a lot the Pats win easy


----------



## Kenickie

really? three wins of the past three weeks against dallas, san fran and st louis. 

browns last win was against the jags a month ago.

seems like a stupid pick imho

-shrug-


----------



## Kenickie

ALSO colt mccoy still has a concussion. soo.....yeah


----------



## Pegasus

jac @ *atl*
*dal *@ tb
*gb *@ kc
*ten* @ ind
car @ *hou*
*cin* @ stl
*sea* @ chi
*no* @ min
was @ *nyg*
*mia* @ buf
det @ *oak*
cle @ *ari*
*nyj* @ phi
ne @ *den*
*bal* @ sd
*pit* @ sf


Come on Tebow, the future of Christianity depends on you!


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> the Pats have the worst defense in the league...


here you go again...

don't get me wrong. the pats defense is not very good but they are worst in only _one defensive category_. your stats are cute, jim, but they're just that, stats. yes they give up a lot of yards but they don't give up a lot of points - which is more important? hey, at least they're up there (32nd and last) with these other awful teams who give up a lot of yards: green bay packers (31st) and new orleans saints (27th).

on top of that, they get their offense back on the pitch through turnovers - *4th* in football in interceptions and way ahead of your *20th* placed steelers in that category 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

say what you will but I have a feeling even Tim Tebow, the worst passing QB in the league no doubt, is going to shred that swiss cheesy Pats secondary


----------



## alasdairm

perhaps - like i say, the pats have struggled against the broncos. that said, i think the tebow train comes to a halt this week...

so far, it's 7-5 in favour of new england in this pick 'em. pretty divided.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie has convinced me, and so has ESPN.com as they report that Browns QB Colt McCoy looks to not be starting against Arizona (change pick to Cards)

and sadly, it looks like Big Ben is hurt, well he's always hurt. Troy Polamalu is also experiencing troubles. the Steelers do not need to win at San Fran, while the Niners desparately need to win to get home-field advantage through the playoffs. I hate picking against my team, but it looks like I'm changing my pick to the Niners... just too many Pittsburgh players out. Harrison suspended one game, and LaMarr Woodley is out so there goes the pass rush

damn you, Care


----------



## Care

Why do you say the Steelers dont need a win? If the Steelers keep winning they could still get the #1 seed in th AFC, dont forget they are tied for first in wins despite being swept by the Ravens.

Its a huge game for both teams, and its a damn shame that there are injuries on both sides of the ball. Carlos Rodgers (our #1 corner who is having a great year) is banged up as well as the almighty himself, Patrick Willis, being questionable. 

If I had it my way both teams would be playing at full strength so all the haters would stfu if the niners win. Looks like Woodley will be playing last I heard, so that's one positive for the Steelers.


----------



## Care

Kenickie said:


> i'm also surprised at everyone picking philly over the jest. what changed? even page 2 & yahoo are taking jest.



Philly has never lost to the jets in franchise history. That being said I am also picking the Jets.


----------



## Tommyboy

I've been saying to my friends all week that I thought the Giants were going to lose.  I don't know why I stuck with picking them over Washington, but it was stupid considering that I could have made up a game since I think everyone picked the Giants too.


----------



## Pander Bear

i feel the same way abt carolina. o well.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> Philly has never lost to the jets in franchise history. That being said I am also picking the Jets.



well spank my ass and call me morgana.


----------



## Pander Bear

philly wins
detroit wins
arizona wins


----------



## Kenickie

god you are _such_ an insufferable cunt


----------



## China Rider

i picked all those teams

were easy calls imo


----------



## Pander Bear

awesome, bro. Det won by a point, zona won in overtime. You *thought* they were easy calls to make.

As for philly— they're so uneven. I only picked them because of how little faith I have in the Jets.

New England and Seattle were considerably easier calls to make, IMO.


----------



## China Rider

houston,tennessee, green bay and nyg were mad easy bro


----------



## Pander Bear

this is where I suggest that if they were so easy, you'd be doing better— and lets not drag the rams into this please.


----------



## China Rider

the rams are a baby that fell into the pool

and nobody was watching, till it was too late


----------



## Pander Bear

does that make you tommy lee?


----------



## China Rider

i'm kinda surprised i'm the only one who took the chargers

they are on fryer


----------



## Pander Bear

if thumping jax means your team gets to go on and punch above its weight for a week, then I'm all for it. Falcons play the saints in a week.


----------



## alasdairm

i find that picking the winners is considerably easier on monday than on saturday...



alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

man - i got fucking tore up this week.

i couldn't wait to get in here and brag about picking oakland, and then the damn lions put together a 98 yard drive to win.


----------



## axl blaze

just changed my pick back to Pittsburgh. thanks to Houston and Baltimore shitting the bed, the Steelers have a reason to win, and a hobbled Big Ben will be motivated to play. sucks to have our Pro Bowl Center Maurkice Pouncey out. Pittsburgh's really beat up. a victory tonight would be HUGE


----------



## Pander Bear

so huge its go nowhere to land in san francisco, unfortunately.


----------



## alasdairm

*week 15*
alasdairm 10-6
Pander Bear 10-6
suburu 10-6
3,4-dihydro 9-7
Care 9-7
China Rider 9-7
Tommyboy 9-7
ChickenScratch 8-8
home team 9-7
Methadone84 9-7
Pegasus 9-7
axl blaze 6-10
Kenickie 6-10

*cumulative scores through week 15*


		Code:
	

Pander Bear     153  71  0.683
Care            150  74  0.670
3,4-dihydro     140  71  0.664
ChickenScratch  144  74  0.661
suburu          105  55  0.656
China Rider     144  80  0.643
alasdairm       143  81  0.638
axl blaze       143  81  0.638
Kenickie        141  82  0.632
Tommyboy        141  83  0.629
Pegasus         139  84  0.623
GenericMind     108  68  0.614
Methadone84     137  87  0.612
home team       124  100 0.554


*week 16*
*hou* @ ind
nyg @ *nyj*
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
oak @ *kc*
min @ *was*
ari @ *cin*
tam @ *car*
*sd* @ det
*phi* @ dal
*sf* @ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*

alasdair


----------



## Care

DAGNABIT.....

Oh well the 49ers won so its still a good week.

*hou* @ ind
nyg @ *nyj*
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
oak @ *kc*
min @ *was*
ari @ *cin*
tam @ *car*
*sd* @ det
*phi* @ dal
*sf *@ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*

changed ARI vs CIN


----------



## Pander Bear

god... 10 and six is the best we can do? 

now i'm really kicking myself for picking pit.


----------



## alasdairm

well, given gb's loss and indy's win, we were all really picking only 14 games 

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

week 16
*hou* @ ind
*nyg* @ nyj
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
*oak* @ kc
min @ *was*
ari @ *cin*
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
*phi* @ dal
*sf* @ sea
chi @ *gb*
*atl* @ no

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

ATL THAT'S FUKKIN' RIGHT, CUNTS! (oh tebowjesus please let us win)

*hou* @ ind
*nyg* @ nyj
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
oak @ *kc*
min @ *was*
ari @ *cin*
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
*phi* @ dal
*sf *@ sea
chi @ *gb*
*atl* @ no

Still on the fence about phi/dal and sd/det.


----------



## Kenickie

fuck you!

ugh fml this is probably my worst week to date


----------



## Tommyboy

*hou* @ ind
nyg @ *nyj*
den @ *buf*
*jac* @ ten
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
oak @ *kc*
min @ *was*
*ari* @ cin
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
*phi* @ dal
*sf* @ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*

I might switch my pick to the Giants, but it all depends on what Giant team comes to play.  The Jets can run the ball though, and the Giants can't defend the run, and the Giants receivers will be somewhat limited with the Jets' corners.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> Still on the fence about phi/dal and sd/det.



both of these were tough for me as well.  philly is playing really good right now, and they have to win out, so i went with them.  it would fucking suck if they made it to the playoffs and we had to go to philly to play them.  which will be the scenario, if they win out and the giants and cowboys both lose another game.

i went with detroit because it's a home game and stafford has been lighting it up lately.  they're also battling for the wild card.


----------



## suburu

*week 16*
*hou* @ ind
*nyg* @ nyj
*den *@ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @* pit*
mia @* ne*
cle @ *bal*
oak @ *kc*
min @ *was*
*ari* @ cin
tam @ *car*
*sd* @ det
phi @ *dal*
*sf *@ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @* no*


----------



## China Rider

*hou* @ ind
*nyg* @ nyj
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
oak @ *kc*
min @ *was*
*ari* @ cin
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
phi @ *dal*
sf @ *sea*
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

*hou* @ ind
nyg @ *nyj*
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
*mia* @ ne
cle @ *bal*
*oak* @ kc
min @ *was*
ari @ *cin*
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
*phi* @ dal
*sf* @ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*


----------



## axl blaze

*hou *@ ind
*nyg *@ nyj
*den *@ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
*oak *@ kc
min @ *was*
ari @ *cin*
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
phi @ *dal*
*sf* @ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*

tough, interesting games this week are Jest VS Giants, SD VS Detroit, and Philly VS Dallas

Atlanta VS NO should be good, and I thank Tebow-Jesus for two good MNF games in two consecutive weeks... but I'm going with NO

and everybody, hurry! if you haven't got your picks in, that Thursday Night game starts in an hour!!


----------



## suburu

Really tough games this week, maybe 6 games im still unsure of so i might have to amend them.

Imagine how much better tonights game would be if Manning was playing. Id love to see him against Texans D. Really hope he comes back 100% next season. They should fire Caldwell and make Manning head coach. 

Turnover already!


----------



## suburu

7-0, 54 seconds gone. This game is going to suck!


----------



## suburu

WTF Houston! watched the opening  2 mins, and then turn turned it off.


----------



## Care

Looks like Houston is headed towards a one-and-done this year. Not having Shaub and Johnson is killing their offense.


----------



## Kenickie

why would indy risk throwing Luck to the Vikings or the Rams?

fucking idiots


----------



## Kenickie

hou @ ind  (missed)
*nyg* @ nyj
*den* @ buf
jac @ *ten*
stl @ *pit*
mia @ *ne*
cle @ *bal*
*oak* @ kc
min @ *was*
*ari* @ cin
tam @ *car*
sd @ *det*
*phi* @ dal
*sf *@ sea
chi @ *gb*
atl @ *no*


----------



## Pander Bear

Care said:


> Looks like Houston is headed towards a one-and-done this year. Not having Shaub and Johnson is killing their offense.



except for when I actually pick them to lose... then they win the shit out of it.


----------



## axl blaze

and OMFG, I just saw that Indianapolis bested Houston. if I were a Texans fans, I would be so pissed. even when the Colts endure one of the most notoriously fucking terrible seasons of NFL history, they still find a way to beat the playoff-bound Texans!

god damn I don't know about ya'll - but most of these Thursday Night NFL Network games have screwed me over!! I think the only game that went my way in the past 5 weeks or so was that Pittsburgh over Cleveland match-up!!

this is just giving me another reason to say - FUCK YOU NFL NETWORK!!


----------



## Kenickie

who fucking knew that the giants and jets only meet once every 4 years in the regular season?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I knew  

Being a Giants fan with almost all of friends that are Jets fans, I have been eagerly awaiting this.


----------



## suburu

Kenickie said:


> who fucking knew that the giants and jets only meet once every 4 years in the regular season?


 
For the neutrals, i don't think thats so bad. Ugly game. Are you really in Paris?


----------



## Kenickie

no, unfortunately, i live with Pander in Atlanta, Georgia 

i just wish i could ball so hard that niggas would wanna fine me


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm happy that I picked Buffalo over Denver.  I figured that Tebow would struggle in the cold after his years of playing in Florida.  I was kinda banking on it being colder than 30 degrees, but oh well.    

I shouldn't have picked against my Giants though, and the rest of my picks look pretty bad.  My rationale had been that the Jets have a decent running game, and the Giants have a horrible defense, so I figured the Jets would run all over the Giants.  However, the Jets tried to win the game by passing, and that obviously can't be done with Sanchez as QB.


----------



## Pander Bear

fuuuuuuuuuuuck you 'skins, raiders, tebows, and all others.


----------



## suburu

That shit cray. Thats wassup:D


----------



## Pander Bear

lol!


----------



## Kenickie

ball so hard


----------



## Kenickie

well Vick & the Eagles are shutting down Dallas


----------



## Care

Im pretty sure that was a meaningless game for Dallas since NYG won. Win or lose their season comes down to the game against NYG next week, The part of the game I watched I think they were resting starters.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea, the Eagles only hope was if the Giants had lost, and they won the rest of their games since they would have the tie breaker over Dallas.  So the game was only meaningless for Dallas after the Giants won.  So it all comes down to the Dallas vs Giants on New Years.


----------



## alasdairm

i'm on vaca. with limited access. i'll try to score this in the next day or so if nobody else gets to it...

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

I'll do it now-ish


----------



## Pander Bear

*week 16*
axl blaze 13-3
ChickenScratch 12-4
Kenickie 12-4
Pander Bear 11-5
3,4-dihydro 11-5
alasdairm 10-6
Tommyboy 10-6
Care 10-6
suburu 9-7
China Rider 9-7

Wow, axl burned us all. kudos to you. That damned pander bear is still on top of the cumulative pile. Please, if you're concerned, check my work. I think everything is correct, but its my first time— and alasdair isn't fibbing, this is a boring, thankless job. 

*cumulative scores through week 16*


		Code:
	

Pander Bear     164  76  0.683
Care            160  80  0.670
ChickenScratch  156  78  0.667 
3,4-dihydro     151  76  0.665
axl blaze       156  84  0.650
suburu          114  62  0.648
Kenickie        153  86  0.640 
China Rider     153  87  0.638
alasdairm       153  87  0.638
Tommyboy        151  89  0.629
Pegasus         139  84  0.623
GenericMind     108  68  0.614
Methadone84     137  87  0.612
home team       124  100 0.554


*week 17*
car @ no
buf @ ne
chi @ min
nyj @ mia
sf @ stl
det @ gb
was @ phi
ind @ jax
ten @ hou
sea @ ari
kc @ den
tb @ atl
bal @ cin
pit @ cle
sd @ oak
dal @ nyg

panderbair


----------



## Pander Bear

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
*chi* @ min
nyj @ *mia*
*sf* @ stl
det @ *gb*
was @ *phi*
*ind* @ jax
ten @ *hou*
sea @ *ari*
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
*bal* @ cin
*pit* @ cle
sd @ *oak*
dal @ *nyg*

panderbair


----------



## ChickenScratch

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
chi @ *min*
*nyj* @ mia
*sf *@ stl
det @ *gb*
was @ *phi*
ind @ *jax*
ten @ *hou*
*sea* @ ari
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
bal @ *cin*
*pit* @ cle
sd @ *oak*
dal @ *nyg*

panderbair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
*chi* @ min
nyj @ *mia*
*sf* @ stl
det @ *gb*
was @ *phi*
ind @ *jax*
ten @ *hou*
*sea* @ ari
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
*bal* @ cin
*pit* @ cle
sd @ *oak*
dal @ *nyg*


----------



## axl blaze

boo yah! I picked a great week to re-enter my NFL cash-money pick ems league!!

it's been my personal and very serious goal to win these last two weeks because I've had a couple embarrassing weeks before them


----------



## Care

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
chi @ *min*
*nyj* @ mia
*sf *@ stl
*det* @ gb
was @ *phi*
ind @ *jax*
ten @ *hou*
*sea* @ ari
*kc *@ den
tb @ *atl*
*bal* @ cin
*pit* @ cle
sd @ *oak*
*dal* @ nyg


----------



## suburu

week 17
car @* no*
buf @* ne*
chi @ *min*
nyj @* mia*
*sf *@ stl
*det* @ gb
was @ *phi*
ind @* jax*
*ten* @ hou
*sea* @ ari
kc @ *den*
tb @* atl*
*bal* @ cin
*pit *@ cle
sd @ *oak*
dal @* nyg*

panderbair


----------



## Tommyboy

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
*chi* @ min
*nyj* @ mia
*sf *@ stl
*det* @ gb
was @ *phi*
ind @ *jax*
*ten* @ hou
sea @ *ari*
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
*bal *@ cin
*pit* @ cle
*sd* @ oak
dal @ *nyg*


----------



## alasdairm

thanks for scoring, ed. much appreciated.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

If we're all still here and doing this next year, I'll do it with you.


----------



## Kenickie

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
*chi* @ min
nyj @ *mia*
*sf* @ stl
*det @ *gb
was @ *phi*
ind @ *jax*
ten @ *hou*
*sea* @ ari
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
*bal* @ cin
*pit* @ cle
sd @ *oak*
dal @ *nyg*

panderbair


----------



## alasdairm

Yesterday00:05   
car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
chi @ *min*
*nyj* @ mia
*sf* @ stl
det @ *gb*
was @ *phi*
*ind* @ jax
ten @ *hou*
sea @ *ari*
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
*bal* @ cin
*pit* @ cle
sd @ *oak*
dal @ *nyg*

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

car @ *no*
buf @ *ne*
chi @ *min*
*nyj* @ mia
*sf* @ stl
det @ *gb*
was @ *phi*
*ind* @ jax
ten @ *hou*
sea @ *ari*
kc @ *den*
tb @ *atl*
bal @ *cin*
pit @ *cle*
sd @ *oak*
dal @ *nyg*

trynadiner


----------



## Tommyboy

Looks like I shouldn't have made that last minute switch to Detroit.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i changed my pick from san diego to oakland...

i also just made a last minute change from dallas to new york so i now fully expect a cowboys victory... 

i wish my fantasy team was still playing - brees and jordy nelson went off!

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

still good enough to win the week, tho.


----------



## alasdairm

i can score this tomorrow morning. we'll crown the winner then.

alasdair


----------



## Pander Bear

We're all waiting  ...


----------



## alasdairm

scoring it right now...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*week 17*
Tommyboy 13-3
3,4-dihydro 12-4
Pander Bear 12-4
Kenickie 11-5
suburu 11-5
alasdairm 10-6
Care 9-7
ChickenScratch 9-7
home team 9-7
China Rider 8-8

*cumulative scores through week 17*


		Code:
	

Pander Bear     176  80  0.688
3,4-dihydro     163  80  0.671
Care            169  87  0.660
ChickenScratch  165  85  0.660
suburu          125  67  0.651
axl blaze       156  84  0.650
Kenickie        164  91  0.643
Tommyboy        164  92  0.641
alasdairm       163  93  0.637
China Rider     161  95  0.629
Pegasus         139  84  0.623
GenericMind     108  68  0.614
Methadone84     137  87  0.612
home team       145  111 0.566


no week 18 - that's it!

congratulations to Pander Bear for this season's victory by a significant margin. nicely done.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

I finally won a week!  Better watch out for me next year haha.

Congrats Pander.


----------



## Care

Mad Street-Cred for panderbear


----------



## China Rider

now that NFL is over and the fed ex cup starts on thursday

it's time for some PGA pick'em

i know you're all down with that


----------



## Pander Bear

First year doing pickums
First year watching more than about .5 NFL games a week.
Don't really even know who is in what division, once you get out of the NFC south.

Take me to the pickums casino and lets get all rainman on some rich proshop crackers. What do you guys say?

Great season everybody. I totally dig it, and You'll def have me back next year for this, and I'm thinking fantasy Fball as well.


----------



## alasdairm

^ this season was my second season playing in a fantasy league and it's increased my knowledge and enjoyment of football considerably. i took it down this year along with $160 for first place so that's helping while i find a job 

my studs this year were ryan fitzpatrick early on, jordy nelson all season, fred jackson until he got hurt, wes welker until i traded him for drew brees which got me into the playoffs and to the win, jimmy graham who was incredible, adrian peterson until he got hurt, the always-solid steven jackson and my stud defense - the san francisco 49ers.

congrats again, ed - a very impressive victory.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

also, if you need a prediction fix this week, heads over to: the nfl 11-12 playoff picture prediction thread

alasdair


----------



## suburu

Its over  Another Ravens victory over the Steelers this season, took Axl down on the final week(ok, so he didnt play) and won by .001%. Ah the little victories mean so much lol!

Congrats on the win Panderbear


----------



## Care

I agree with alasdair on the FF thing.

Fantasy football makes me care, and become knowedgeable about the NFL as a whole, not just my team. Makes football season more enjoyable since my team only plays once a week, has sucked major balls until this year, and sometimes I cant even watch the game. Plus ive got a mind for remembering random stats and it gives me an outlet to use that skill.


----------



## China Rider

i was only going to pick like 5 or 6 games this final week to be a dick head

yield: 8-8, bottom of the rock

one of you guys can have my spot in BL fantasy football, this is the 2nd time i've joined and just completely blew off an sort of attention to it

i like only having one team, and that's in the $100 a year league i've been in with real life friends for the past 5 years


----------



## axl blaze

suburu said:


> took Axl down on the final week(ok, so he didnt play)


 
yeah, about that. I swear I put in my picks, but I must not have pushed the damn button

oh well, I went with 4 losses in my other league. which would put me about 169 for the year

congrats Pander - it makes me upset that I lost to someone who doesn't even know all the divisions. sadly, I can rattle them off with ease

I guess what they say is true - the middle-aged secretary usually wins the NCAA basketball March Madness pool

but alas  I'm obviously bad at things like these - congrats on your great season PB


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> congrats Pander - it makes me upset that I lost to someone who doesn't even know all the divisions. sadly, I can rattle them off with ease



first off i hope that isn't true

also there is nothing sad or shameful about being able to rattle off all teams in each division

it's called being a man


----------



## Pander Bear

dude guys lol its pretty much true, especially out west. Don't hate. 

thanks.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Congrats Pander.



And thanks to Alasdair for keeping this thread running every year, and to everybody else who chipped in and did scores (I'll never do 'em, I'm an admitted bum).


----------



## alasdairm

^ indeed - thanks to pegasus and pander for helping to score.

i think the best thing of all is that if genericmind could find a way to pick against the bills and for the patriots, he'd probably win this thing 

on to the playoffs!

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yeah thanks Ali! this thread is so much fun. I love having statistical evidence of our foibles and victories. some of us take this thread very seriously, as your most humble moderator certainly does

this thread has been a staple in this fledgling forum, and I certainly hope it won't be going anywhere in the near future


----------



## Tommyboy

+1 thanks to Ali!

So who definitely wants to do this again next year?  Maybe everyone that wants in next year should say so here, and they can get a reminder PM at the beginning of next season if it slips their mind or they aren't as active on BL come next August.  

Count me in for next year!


----------



## axl blaze

it's been going strong year-after-year here, so I don't think that's quite necessary

but I wouldn't mind PMing a couple players if it seems they have forgotten to join in


----------



## Care

Definitely hit me up if im not around for next year.


----------



## axl blaze

to the archive!


----------

